# Why ppl in the West are so racist



## Langley911 (Dec 17, 2018)

www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad



ok the title is kinda offensive but plez ppl dont take me seriously i just didnt think it that way and sorry for generalizing you guys ....


----------



## kkusagami (Dec 17, 2018)

she probably drunk with drugs or some kind of stuffs.


----------



## jakkal (Dec 17, 2018)

Chinese people are racist too
People in the east are just as racist


----------



## SG854 (Dec 17, 2018)

Oh My God why was that Lady attacking her? What set her off?


----------



## Langley911 (Dec 17, 2018)

probably drunk lmao


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 17, 2018)

There's a lot of bad apples and they've recently gotten somewhat braver showing themselves in public since people don't really stomp them down anymore.

That said, there's examples of this around the globe, among all races and creeds. But the west is slightly more actively showing its racism online where many will notice it :/


----------



## freakzilla5 (Dec 17, 2018)

its expected they are out killing innocent people in some of the poorest countries in the world every day


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> There's a lot of bad apples and they've recently gotten somewhat braver showing themselves in public since people don't really stomp them down anymore.


I would like to add that it's not so much that people don't, but that they are "not allowed to." I say "not allowed to" because it seems that anyone who does anything in retaliation is seen as "just as bad." We seem to be running the same logic as schools have towards bullies. Sure that bully beats on you, insults you, and you've reported them, but you hit back once, thus are equally as bad them. The same would most likely apply in this case had that girl stood up for herself when she was being attacked. This has honestly become worse in recent years because it seems people want to give shitty people a platform instead of shaming them for being shit people.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2018)

Everyone is racist in some way or another.
Don't sweat it to much, social media gets the worst out of people and projects the worst in people.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 17, 2018)

Some curious opinions here. I was almost wondering how the original video was racist but then we got the epithet at the end, and whatever that shit about white privilege was (it is a silly notion that some subscribe to, and from my understanding of no real relevance in that situation). Not sure it was racially motivated at this point as opposed to garden variety crazy (though the preparation phase speaks to something) but I will give it the benefit of the doubt if you want. One crazy does not a pattern make. Indeed I would say the west is probably the least racist place on earth, with the possible exception of scientific bases somewhere cold -- most people don't give a flying fuck what you are and will go with the content of your character, as it should be, and have pretty much been taught that and lived that since birth (or possibly the birth of their parents).



Lilith Valentine said:


> I would like to add that it's not so much that people don't, but that they are "not allowed to." I say "not allowed to" because it seems that anyone who does anything in retaliation is seen as "just as bad." We seem to be running the same logic as schools have towards bullies. Sure that bully beats on you, insults you, and you've reported them, but you hit back once, thus are equally as bad them. The same would most likely apply in this case had that girl stood up for herself when she was being attacked. This has honestly become worse in recent years because it seems people want to give shitty people a platform instead of shaming them for being shit people.


Where would you possibly have got that impression? If this is about the punch a nazi thing again then if they start by all means punch back if they are still a threat (though I would encourage a modicum of situational awareness, awareness of your abilities, and note that it is called fight or flight for a reason). If you think they have some strange ideas about how the world works then by all means tell them that -- the very same thing that allows them to espouse their nonsense allows you to say it is just that. Trying to shut people down and drive them underground seldom works though -- as the great saying goes sunlight is a wonderful disinfectant and there are myriad examples of it working. The one that instigates the fight however is the arsehole, if you want to do the "be the bigger man" thing and not rise even then (something that schools seem to go in for these days) then so much the better.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Some curious opinions here. I was almost wondering how the original video was racist but then we got the epithet at the end, and whatever that shit about white privilege was (it is a silly notion that some subscribe to, and from my understanding of no real relevance in that situation). Not sure it was racially motivated at this point as opposed to garden variety crazy (though the preparation phase speaks to something) but I will give it the benefit of the doubt if you want. One crazy does not a pattern make. Indeed I would say the west is probably the least racist place on earth, with the possible exception of scientific bases somewhere cold -- most people don't give a flying fuck what you are and will go with the content of your character, as it should be, and have pretty much been taught that and lived that since birth (or possibly the birth of their parents).
> 
> 
> Where would you possibly have got that impression? If this is about the punch a nazi thing again then if they start by all means punch back if they are still a threat (though I would encourage a modicum of situational awareness, awareness of your abilities, and note that it is called fight or flight for a reason). If you think they have some strange ideas about how the world works then by all means tell them that -- the very same thing that allows them to espouse their nonsense allows you to say it is just that. Trying to shut people down and drive them underground seldom works though -- as the great saying goes sunlight is a wonderful disinfectant and there are myriad examples of it working. The one that instigates the fight however is the arsehole, if you want to do the "be the bigger man" thing and not rise even then (something that schools seem to go in for these days) then so much the better.


I am not saying that they should be driven underground, history shows that just makes matters worse by creating an echo chamber. But I am saying that I've noticed a trend where it seems people tend to try to take this middle ground where there isn't a middle ground and it's become rather popular to do so. Although, these could just be very outspoken people and actually just be in the minority or in some cases actually just be awful people pretending to be in the middle (which I've seen in several recent cases with a couple White Nationalists on our site.) So maybe it's just me looking for a problem and finding one.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 17, 2018)

This is by no means normal behavior here, I wouldn't be too worried about this.

The fact that this video got so big shows that it's not the norm. If this were happening every day it wouldn't be news.


----------



## duwen (Dec 17, 2018)

In my experience there is far less racism in areas of cultural diversity than in areas that are somewhat insular - although culturally diverse areas can also be catalysts for the most extreme racism.


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2018)

duwen said:


> In my experience there is far less racism in areas of cultural diversity than in areas that are somewhat insular - although culturally diverse areas can also be catalysts for the most extreme racism.



very well put.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 17, 2018)

Racism is natural and based on thousands of years of survival. The world self segregated itself and multicultural societies have never worked peacefully.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Racism is natural and based on thousands of years of survival. The world self segregated itself and multicultural societies have never worked peacefully.


A lot of things that are "natural" aren't good

Rape, murder, lying, stealing

And I think it's more likely that the multicultural societies that did exist eventually melded into one culture over time with intermarriage etc. Like Angles and Saxons.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 17, 2018)

x65943 said:


> A lot of things that are "natural" aren't good
> 
> Rape, murder, lying, stealing
> 
> And I think it's more likely that the multicultural societies that did exist eventually melded into one culture over time with intermarriage etc. Like Angles and Saxons.


Who deems these things to be not good? There is no such thing as good or bad but societal norms at certain times in history.

What you have described is Europeans mixing with other Europeans and not different races.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Racism is natural and based on thousands of years of survival. The world self segregated itself and multicultural societies have never worked peacefully.


I'm sorry??


----------



## x65943 (Dec 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Who deems these things to be not good? There is no such thing as good or bad but societal norms at certain times in history.
> 
> What you have described is Europeans mixing with other Europeans and not different races.


You said multiculturalism doesn't work, and that's what I was responding to.

So you think all Europeans have the same culture?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm sorry??


It is correct. This whole idea of every race is equal and we should love one another is a very new concept in history.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> You said multiculturalism doesn't work, and that's what I was responding to.
> 
> So you think all Europeans have the same culture?


Europeans don't all have the same culture but because of being very similar racially they intermingle very easily over time.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 17, 2018)

x65943 said:


> You said multiculturalism doesn't work, and that's what I was responding to.
> 
> So you think all Europeans have the same culture?


Well see, as is common knowledge, all of Europe is white and always has been /s


PanTheFaun said:


> It is correct. This whole idea of every race is equal and we should love one another is a very new concept in history.


No, no, I understand what you're saying. I'm more asking why you feel the _need_ to say it


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 17, 2018)

just looks like someone having a mental breakdown, i had a friend once who went though a mental breakdown and said some really fucked up shit, this is in no way meant to justify this shit, but people are complex creatures and when your mind "breaks" weird shit can happen......or she could be your average joe racist, i can't say as i just seen a tiny snippet of what could have been her average behaviour or a completely messed up moment where she had some chemical imbalance and went a bit crazy (personally i see it more as the latter)

all i can say is social media and outrage culture loves to magnify and amplify every single far out crazy incident and soon enough people become obsessed with it and start to think "omfg every day there is some crazy thing happening this shit is everywhere", truth is there is very rare crazy situation that are very few and far between but the internet gives the perception of it being everywhere all the time


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well see, as is common knowledge, all of Europe is white and always has been /s
> 
> No, no, I understand what you're saying. I'm more asking why you feel the _need_ to say it


Because the thread asked why the west was racist and I said that all people are racist in one way or another.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 17, 2018)

gamesquest1 said:


> but people are complex creatures and when your mind "breaks" weird shit can happen


Mental breakdowns don't typically cause someone to randomly start calling Asian people "chinks" and attempt to assault them unprovoked, there's typically pretty deep-seated racism of some form that causes that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> Because the thread asked why the west was racist and I said that all people are racist in one way or another.


Well... no? Not really? I'd honestly argue that at least as of right now, that is _not_ the norm. Generally speaking the human goal is to survive and make sure those around you survive


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Mental breakdowns don't typically cause someone to randomly start calling Asian people "chinks" and attempt to assault them unprovoked, there's typically pretty deep-seated racism of some form that causes that


I'm sure mental breakdown cause much worse, when your brain is mis-firing any possible thing in you head can be trigger.....you know a racial slur?.....guess what your brain can and will use it when you loose your mental state, people just love to paint the world as black and white, good and evil "haha I'm so much better than that person" but guess what, when you go though a mental breakdown you realise just how out of control of your own mind you become


----------



## gameboy (Dec 17, 2018)

anybody in this thread from a bad neighborhood? theres a certain darker demographic that for the most part have always been racist and just havent seem to move on from it


----------



## swabbo (Dec 17, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
> I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad



China, Japan and other Asian counties are brought up to be xenophobic towards other races, ever heard of the high suicide rates of tourists in Thailand? where people "jump" off of buildings and seem to have misplaced their belongings


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Mental breakdowns don't typically cause someone to randomly start calling Asian people "chinks" and attempt to assault them unprovoked, there's typically pretty deep-seated racism of some form that causes that
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Those are not my beliefs and not the norm from the people I know. The things I care about surviving is my family, friends, country, culture, morals, values, and my race.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Those are not my beliefs and not the norm from the people I know. The things I care about surviving is my family, friends, country, culture, morals, values, and my race.


And that means what, exactly?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And that means what, exactly?


That what you believe to be the norm is actually not the norm to others. That's about it.
We certainly have different morals and values but I would never condone another person to verbally or physically abuse someone based on their race. That's just stupid.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 17, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> That what you believe to be the norm is actually not the norm to others. That's about it.
> We certainly have different morals and values but I would never condone another person to verbally or physically abuse someone based on their race. That's just stupid.


No, I mean specifically. What do you consider a threat to your country, culture, morals, values, and/or race, for example?


----------



## radicalwookie (Dec 17, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
> I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad


West racist? You tripping? 
I’ve been many parts of Asia so please don’t try to bullshit here.
Racism in “the west” (is this 18th century to call it the West?) is like a stroll through the park compared to whats going on in “the orient”.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> No, I mean specifically. What do you consider a threat to your country, culture, morals, values, and/or race, for example?


I believe communism, mass immigration of immigrants of different ethnicities, people who undermine the United States constitution, gun grabbers, big government, and such to be a threat


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I believe communism, mass immigration of immigrants of different ethnicities, people who undermine the United States constitution, gun grabbers, big government, and such to be a threat


And why's that? How do any of those threaten you?


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And why's that? How do any of those threaten you?



Baiting for an emotional response? Typical.



PanTheFaun said:


> I believe communism, mass immigration of immigrants of different ethnicities, people who undermine the United States constitution, gun grabbers, big government, and such to be a threat



I'll take a shot at answering this;

Communism has never worked out for anyone. The immigrants who come here illegally are breaking the law. Without the United States Constitution and the Right to Bare Arms we would not have the freedom we do today and if you take those away and replace them with Communism with we will lose that freedom. We don't need the Government controlling us - we have our own minds and do not need every last aspect of our lives taxed and regulated.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And why's that? How do any of those threaten you?


That should be self evident.




cots said:


> Baiting for an emotional response? Typical.


How am I baiting for an emotional response?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> That should be self evident.


It's not, you're legitimately going to have to explain it like I'm a toddler because I'm clearly not making the connection


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> How am I baiting for an emotional response?



Oops, got the post order wrong. I meant that reply for the other guy. I fixed it, my bad. (He's trying to get you to be emotional and not present the facts).


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm sorry??


Don't engage him, he's actually an outspoken White Nationalist and he's only looking a reaction.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Dec 18, 2018)

kkusagami said:


> she probably drunk with drugs or some kind of stuffs.



that's what I was thinking shes got mental health problems

I'm in 2 minds about the Dominican guy, good he stood up to her but maybe he went too far or got too close to her and made the situation worse.

most of us have some form of prejudices against race, age, gender etc.

I wouldn't worry about it, my stepdaughter is Asian and she's just returned from a weeks college trip to the USA and she never had any problems

as I've said I think the woman in the video has some issues, surely the video i've linked below is just as bad, either way as a advert or even as a joke  



its a real advert link to the bbc website.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-36407651


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 18, 2018)

I think the real question is, why does every inhabited continent have racist people?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Everyone is racist in some way or another.
> Don't sweat it to much, social media gets the worst out of people and projects the worst in people.


So you’re admitting you’re racist?


----------



## Fugelmir (Dec 18, 2018)

Where is the racism?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

Fugelmir said:


> Where is the racism?


Everywhere


----------



## Fugelmir (Dec 18, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Everywhere




Ooohh systemic racism, eh?  Scary scary.  Anyway, video is nonsense.  Woman is clearly being taunted.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

Fugelmir said:


> Where is the racism?


first the Asian girl says "white bitches" to which the wacked out white woman responds "fucking chink" . . . as the op is Asian she wants us to notice the latter and totally ignore the fact that the white woman did not make it a racial issue she simply continued down the path of racism that the Asian woman turned it into . . . stupid

while i can agree this does not paint the best light on the usa as thats where this woman was attacking people this video hardly showcases racism


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And why's that? How do any of those threaten you?


Communism controls the people and has led to terrible disasters in years past, mass immigration of different ethnicities is bad because it causes strife for all races involved due to racial and cultural differences and has caused nothing but disaster throughout history and continues to do so today, the constitution is the law of the land and has to be withheld to protect our freedoms and rights, having our guns taken away makes us unable to protect ourselves and leaves us vulnerable from criminals and a tyrannical government. 



Lilith Valentine said:


> Don't engage him, he's actually an outspoken White Nationalist and he's only looking a reaction.


I am a white nationalist but that doesn't mean I hate other races but that I want to preserve my race, culture, morals, history, and country. I'm not looking for a reaction but speaking the truth on human nature that you choose to ignore.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
> I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad


Ignorant people are racist everywhere on the planet.


----------



## Roamin64 (Dec 18, 2018)

There's simply too many people on that train/subway.  There's road rage , and public transit rage. Imagine being stuck in such a crowded space, every day , morning and nights. Save the planet , use public transport and go crazy or fuck the planet and buy a car but save your mind.  I bought the car, never looked back. Still no right to call anyone names though.


----------



## Langley911 (Dec 18, 2018)

still even if she's drunk or having mental problems its clear as day that she's racist in her mind lol


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> still even if she's drunk or having mental problems its clear as day that she's racist in her mind lol





wormdood said:


> . . .* first the Asian girl says* "white bitches" to which the wacked out white woman *responds* "fucking chink"


 the white woman was retarded yes . . . but if anyone was actually racist why would it not be the one who made the first racial remark?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> the white woman was retarded yes . . . but if anyone was actually racist why would it not be the one who made the first racial remark?


I'd have to rewatch the video but I'm fairly certain the portion you're referring to took place after the white woman had already screamed "fuck off!" and tried to kick her multiple times.

Plus, you'll have to remind me when "white" became a slur, much less on the level that "chink" is


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2018)

Ehh one bad apple isn't representative for everyone.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'd have to rewatch the video but I'm fairly certain the portion you're referring to took place after the white woman had already screamed "fuck off!" and tried to kick her multiple times.


its not just the word white but the association of white women as bitches that makes it a racial remark . . . if i said "getto blacks" in the same manner it would be construed as racist . . . and yes it was after also its not as if the camera was out for the entirety of the conflict & whether or not the insult came after the attack (again it was after) or not does not change/justify the fact that as far as clear racism we see it first from the Asian woman . . . the white woman could not just be a bitch or a stupid bitch or even a crazy bitch but a white bitch . . . also you dont need to curse to be racially insulting native Americans called white men "white devils"


----------



## barronwaffles (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Plus, you'll have to remind me when "white" became a slur



You haven't been paying much attention to internet pop-culture the last couple of years, have you?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> its not just the word white but the association of white women as bitches that makes it a racial remark . . . if i said "getto blacks" in the same manner it would be construed as racist . . . and yes it was after also its not as if the camera was out for the entirety of the conflict & whether or not the insult came after the attack (again it was after) or not does not change/justify the fact that as far as clear racism we see it first from the Asian woman . . . the white woman could not just be a bitch or a stupid bitch or even a crazy bitch but a white bitch . . . also you dont need to curse to be racially insulting native Americans called white men "white devils"


No point in trying to reason with the unreasonable. Have you forgotten that most people tend to think that white people are the only race capable of racial hatred?


----------



## Langley911 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> No point in trying to reason with the unreasonable. Have you forgotten that most people tend to think that white people are the only race capable of racial hatred?


there's a reason tho


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> there's a reason tho


What's the reason?


----------



## Langley911 (Dec 18, 2018)

like why ppl tend to think that white people are the only race capable of racial hatred...  well im not sure so dont bash me


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> like why ppl tend to think that white people are the only race capable of racial hatred...  well im not sure so dont bash me


Haha I know why white people are being targeted but the last time I stated why I recieved 2 warnings so I refuse to say again but I'm sure if you look at my posts in different threads you will see why.


----------



## Langley911 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha I know why white people are being targeted but the last time I stated why I recieved 2 warnings so I refuse to say again but I'm sure if you look at my posts in different threads you will see why.


i would like to pm you xd


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> i would like to pm you xd


Go ahead.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> What's the reason?


imo its that "white people" historically tried to dominate over many cultures as cruel and callous people who cant be happy with there own land/wealth so they try to take land/wealth from others . . . and in many senses/cases racism refuses to see itself as racist . . . a perfect example is the fact that only in the recent years have they taught about the "american civil war" in texas . . . for years prior they taught about "the war of northern aggression" instead


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> imo its that "white people" historically tried to dominate over many cultures as cruel and callous people who cant be happy with there own land/wealth so they try to take land/wealth from others . . . and in many senses/cases racism refuses to see itself as racist . . . a perfect example is the fact that only in the recent years have they taught about the "american civil war" in texas . . . for years prior they taught about "the war of northern aggression" instead


You do realize not only Europeans have done this very same thing but no other race is held accountable for that.


----------



## Greymane (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> imo its that "white people" historically tried to dominate over many cultures as cruel and callous people who cant be happy with there own land/wealth so they try to take land/wealth from others . . . and in many senses/cases racism refuses to see itself as racist . . . a perfect example is the fact that only in the recent years have they taught about the "american civil war" in texas . . . for years prior they taught about "the war of northern aggression" instead


And so did every one else, or are we gonne ignore all slavery besides the atlantic slave trade? and ignore the islamic expension within the middle east, and the historic wars and conflicts within asia, and the aztecs and inca's?


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> You do realize not only Europeans have done this very same thing but no other race is held accountable for that.


yes sir i realize white people have not been the only imposing race but . . . come on man, if african took a slave the slave was made a functioning part of the village and treated as such . . . when a white man took a slave, ouch . . . callous


----------



## Greymane (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> yes sir i realize white people have not been the only imposing race but . . . come on man, if african took a slave the slave was made a functioning part of the village and treated as such . . . when a white man took a slave, ouch . . .


and when a muslim took one it got castrated or forced into a harem, and the africans warent sweethearts themselfs unless sacrificing people is considered good these days.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> yes sir i realize white people have not been the only imposing race but . . . come on man, if african took a slave the slave was made a functioning part of the village and treated as such . . . when a white man took a slave, ouch . . .


Do you have any sources for what you are saying? A slave is a slave no matter if he was made part of the village or not.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> yes sir i realize white people have not been the only imposing race but . . . come on man, if african took a slave the slave was made a functioning part of the village and treated as such . . . when a white man took a slave, ouch . . .


Or the Arab slave trade. Enslaved blacks for way longer. They castrated Black Males without any anistethitics, many would die from bleeding. They did this because eunuchs were worth more.


----------



## Greymane (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Do you have any sources for what you are saying? A slave is a slave no matter if he was made part of the village or not.


Most information can be found through wikipedia(lots of sources within the notes) so even if you agree with something always research extra to be sure. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavery_in_Africa

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> Or the Arab slave trade. Enslaved blacks for way longer. They castrated Black Males without any anistethitics, many would die from bleeding. They did this because eunuchs were worth more.


they also arent a danger to the bloodlines of the people(inheritence through male lines) and such


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

Greymane said:


> Most information can be found through wikipedia(lots of sources within the notes) so even if you agree with something always research extra to be sure. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavery_in_Africa


I always research but I was waiting to see if he could actually give me sources for what he was saying.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

Greymane said:


> and when a muslim took one it got castrated or forced into a harem,


oh no . . . that must have been exclusive because white men *never* emasculated their slaves 



Greymane said:


> and the africans warent sweethearts themselfs unless sacrificing people is considered good these days.


i did not say they were sweet (in any fashion) but in comparison they were a lot softer


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Dec 18, 2018)

This thread is going downhill. :/ I wish there was a security guard riding with the passengers. She seriously made a fool of herself in that cramped space. Anyway, just be respectful and aware of your surroundings if you ever visit America. That's all there is to it.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> oh no . . . that must have been exclusive because white men *never* emasculated their slaves
> 
> i did not say they were sweet (in any fashion) but in comparison they were a lot softer


A slave is a slave no matter how you look at it. All races had slaves at one point or another.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

Greymane said:


> Most information can be found through wikipedia(lots of sources within the notes) so even if you agree with something always research extra to be sure. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slavery_in_Africa
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Ya, conditions were bad that they had to replenish slaves often since they died a lot.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I always research but I was waiting to see if he could actually give me sources for what he was saying.


so in your eyes you are sympathetic in my argument seeming for your races equality when you belive it is in question otherwise i talk out of my ass . . . nice now i know why your comments got deleted . . . 


wormdood said:


> . . . and in many senses/cases racism refuses to see itself as racist . . .


thats you bro


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

But anyways, chances are that you’ll run into a person like the racist girl in the video isn’t common in the U.S.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> so in your eyes you are sympathetic in my argument seeming for your races equality when you belive it is in question otherwise i talk out of my ass . . . nice now i know why your comments got deleted . . .
> thats you bro


Could you please elaborate further?


----------



## Greymane (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> oh no . . . that must have been exclusive because white men *never* emasculated their slaves
> i did not say they were sweet (in any fashion) but in comparison they were a lot softer


1. i didnt say it didnt happen it simply wasnt as big a part of slavery practices as for them.
3. and so where whites in comparisan to others.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

i come into the thread stating that "it was the Asian who was actually racist if anyone" i catch flack for this you respond something like "dont try they refuse to listen" . . . now i say something adverse about the white man and you attempt to prove me stupid, as to disqualify/discredit somehow my comment about why people attach racist stigmas to whites 
if this is how you acted in your other thread that you mentioned getting banned/warned from/in then . . . no duh its pretty obvious


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I am a white nationalist but that doesn't mean I hate other races but that I want to preserve my race, culture, morals, history, and country. I'm not looking for a reaction but speaking the truth on human nature that you choose to ignore.



That may be one of those I don't think those words mean what you think they mean situations. Similarly it might be overly reductive in other parts (I can paint in broad strokes but race as far as any kind of specificity goes is incredibly hard to cast a wide net with -- European is a geographical term rather than anything particularly biological, and has some seriously fuzzy edges even then as well as wide internal variation, same for all the other continents and sub continents). Similarly if preserving some notion of race were to be an ideal it would logically follow that one would have to be against miscegenation (race mixing by another term), and if we are similarly to espouse ideals of freedom (which, these days at least, is probably the governing ideal of morality and culture) I don't see how one be against "love who you want to love".

I have massive misgivings with a lot of what I see in the world today, especially the injection and attempted injection of some utter bollocks into science and some serious twistings of morality which go against any progress made in living memory, but I don't see where you appear to be heading as a good solution. Indeed it might even be one of those "cut off your nose to spite your face" type things.


----------



## Viri (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
> I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad


Why do people in Hong Kong discriminate and dislike people from the mainland?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> i come into the thread stating that "it was the Asian who was actually racist if anyone" i catch flack for this you respond something like "dont try they refuse to listen" . . . now i say something adverse about the white man and you attempt to prove me stupid, as to disqualify/discredit somehow my comment about why people attach racist stigmas to whites
> if this is how you acted in your other thread that you mentioned getting banned/warned from/in then . . . no duh its pretty obvious


No? I didn't say anything bad about what you have said. All I'm saying is that white people are seen as some ultimate evil and it's annoying.



FAST6191 said:


> That may be one of those I don't think those words mean what you think they mean situations. Similarly it might be overly reductive in other parts (I can paint in broad strokes but race as far as any kind of specificity goes is incredibly hard to cast a wide net with -- European is a geographical term rather than anything particularly biological, and has some seriously fuzzy edges even then as well as wide internal variation, same for all the other continents and sub continents). Similarly if preserving some notion of race were to be an ideal it would logically follow that one would have to be against miscegenation (race mixing by another term), and if we are similarly to espouse ideals of freedom (which, these days at least, is probably the governing ideal of morality and culture) I don't see how one be against "love who you want to love".
> 
> I have massive misgivings with a lot of what I see in the world today, especially the injection and attempted injection of some utter bollocks into science and some serious twistings of morality which go against any progress made in living memory, but I don't see where you appear to be heading as a good solution. Indeed it might even be one of those "cut off your nose to spite your face" type things.


Europeans are genetically similar to each other and there is no doubt about that. You can say it isn't biological but it actually is. I am against miscegenation but people have a right to love whoever they want and just because you disagree with me doesn't make you correct. There is no such thing as right or wrong no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
> I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad



Woke up and smell the coffee. 

Human are the CORRUPT. We can't stop the racism at all. Nobody. Even bullying, racism, homophobia, and many more. Hate exist. REASON: Corrupt!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Woke up and smell the coffee.
> 
> Human are the CORRUPT. We can't stop the racism at all. Nobody. Even bullying, racism, homophobia, and many more. Hate exist. REASON: Corrupt!


I don't look at it as corruption but human nature.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I don't look at it as corruption but human nature.



Ok. I don't believe in human nature but whatever. Obviously you don't believe in Corruption. Look at Government/Presidents/etc are the corrupt but no they are human nature ? Nonsense. Corruption obviously.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

azoreseuropa said:


> Ok. I don't believe in human nature but whatever. Obviously you don't believe in Corruption. Look at Government/Presidents/etc are the corrupt but no they are human nature ? Nonsense. Corruption obviously.


What? You don't believe in human nature? How does that work? You do realize that it isn't just governments and presidents that are corrupt but any person is capable of what we call "corruption".


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
> I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad



Dude people in the West are probably the least racist people in the world. In most non western countries,you will get ridiculed if you call someone a racist.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> What? You don't believe in human nature? How does that work? You do realize that it isn't just governments and presidents that are corrupt but any person is capable of what we call "corruption".



Correction: My apologies.  Yes We are human nature which is call Corruption. Right. That's why most human are HORRIBLE creatures of all time. Dumb as I recall them. No brain, indeed!


----------



## Wolfy (Dec 18, 2018)

Damnnnnnn that's pretty bad, but honestly, who cares. Most people are bastards, and a select few are saints, thinking everyone can get along or every race is perfect is dumb because that will never be true.

You gotta live your life knowing people like that live in this world too. Whether their racist or not, some people will just start drama because they can, that's the world we're becoming. It sucks, but that's what people are allowing. Instead of people standing up for the other woman, no one got involved till the end when it could've been stopped before.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Europeans are genetically similar to each other and there is no doubt about that. You can say it isn't biological but it actually is. I am against miscegenation but people have a right to love whoever they want.



So a variety of different haplogroups (look at Hungary, Greece, both of which I am sure you will agree are tiny bit players in history), genetic isolation leading to fairly easy methods of delineating local ancestry, traits common within countries as opposed to continents, if you fancy going back into the ancient world (said world providing the basis for a lot of philosophy today, and foundational member of its history) you get to include various things on the African side of the med and what is now known as the middle east (and a whole bunch of DNA to boot).

Even if you do decide to paint with a broad brush there you are combining masses quite disparate technology, philosophy, language, religions, folklores, geographies, biomes and histories of all of those (collectively that would be culture). Burning books and banning teaching is one way to get rid of history, culture and such (one I will gladly bring my considerable capabilities to bear so as to prevent) but smooshing stuff together into a diluted melange is another rather effective method too, one with some nice historical examples.

How is being against miscegenation but also for freedom to choose a partner not logically dissonant? Is there some harm I am not considering to such a course of action?


Alternatively maybe that is not a concern of yours and in fact you are plumping for a rather modern abstraction based upon said amalgamation of very distinct things (amusingly given you would probably be one to be wary of the perils of globalism it is a goal such a crowd openly espouses). If you can create a modern abstraction then why not two? You are then left with the same problem as those we likely both have no affection for, which is to say you never stop drawing increasingly unhelpful lines.


----------



## arcanine (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
> I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad


Do you realise the irony in your posting? Just in case you're too stupid to work it out, making a sweeping generalisation about white* western people being racist is itself an act of racism. If you want people to treat you with respect, perhaps try being more respectful to others.

* ETA - corrected.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 18, 2018)

This lady has mental issues, and this behavior is NOT typical of Americans. You don't have to be afraid of this crap happening, it's pretty rare unless you live in the southern redneck states. They're FULL of racism.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I believe [...] mass immigration of immigrants of different ethnicities [...] to be a threat


Said the guy living in a country born out of immigrants. WOKE/10.


----------



## Langley911 (Dec 18, 2018)

lol this thr


arcanine said:


> Do you realise the irony in your posting? Just in case you're too stupid to work it out, making a sweeping generalisation about white* western people being racist is itself an act of racism. If you want people to treat you with respect, perhaps try being more respectful to others.
> 
> * ETA - corrected.


chill dude i didnt think it that way but ye the title is a little offensive to some ppl who triggered over the post,and im glad theres only you here
*this is supposed to be a normal off-topic post and im not targeting to insult anyone but only asking one question,please understand,tks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



arcanine said:


> Do you realise the irony in your posting? Just in case you're too stupid to work it out, making a sweeping generalisation about white* western people being racist is itself an act of racism. If you want people to treat you with respect, perhaps try being more respectful to others.
> 
> * ETA - corrected.


thanks man thats the answer im seeking

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Maluma said:


> Dude people in the West are probably the least racist people in the world. In most non western countries,you will get ridiculed if you call someone a racist.


thats a relief


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

darkangel5000 said:


> Said the guy living in a country born out of immigrants. WOKE/10.


The Europeans and my family came as colonizers and not immigrants. You mad?




FAST6191 said:


> So a variety of different haplogroups (look at Hungary, Greece, both of which I am sure you will agree are tiny bit players in history), genetic isolation leading to fairly easy methods of delineating local ancestry, traits common within countries as opposed to continents, if you fancy going back into the ancient world (said world providing the basis for a lot of philosophy today, and foundational member of its history) you get to include various things on the African side of the med and what is now known as the middle east (and a whole bunch of DNA to boot).
> 
> Even if you do decide to paint with a broad brush there you are combining masses quite disparate technology, philosophy, language, religions, folklores, geographies, biomes and histories of all of those (collectively that would be culture). Burning books and banning teaching is one way to get rid of history, culture and such (one I will gladly bring my considerable capabilities to bear so as to prevent) but smooshing stuff together into a diluted melange is another rather effective method too, one with some nice historical examples.
> 
> ...


I believe that the United States should have parts of the country that are segregated for the people who want it but I believe that there can be a certain portion for people who wish to mix.


----------



## oPolo (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
> I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad



Thanks for calling me racist... Idiot. Perhaps you should look inwards yourself and pack away your generalizing behavior about everyone in the west as well. It's irony and blind prejudice like this (from people that consider themselves on the high horse moral-wise) that makes me the most disgusted


----------



## Langley911 (Dec 18, 2018)

well if you are not dont bother  this post ,and i know how offensive the title is so sorry (


----------



## oPolo (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> well if you are not dont bother  this post ,and i know how offensive the title is so sorry (


Don't worry about it, it seems like you did not mean it... We should all watch out a little more, as its so easy to unfairly generalize.  I do it myself as well...


----------



## darkangel5000 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> The Europeans and my family came as colonizers and not immigrants. You mad?


Isn't that basically what you right-wingers say about everyone with a darker skin taint than a Tyrolean that tries to settle in the US? :^)


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

darkangel5000 said:


> Isn't that basically what you right-wingers say about everyone with a darker skin taint than a Tyrolean that tries to settle in the US? :^)


No it isn't actually. It's not my fault that your country is being turned into a crappy place to live because you allow in illegal immigrants who commit crimes, rapes, murders, etc. at high disproportionate rates. You also have no weapons or a constitution like the USA to protect yourselves from criminals or your government.


----------



## Haymose (Dec 18, 2018)

Its pretty ridiculous to make assumptions about a vast group of people ("people in the west"), based on one persons actions. 

And fwi there are racist ppl everywhere. EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Godofcheese (Dec 18, 2018)

The woman in the video seems like a very nice person .......


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Don't engage him, he's actually an outspoken White Nationalist and he's only looking a reaction.



Who's the White Nationalist and why is your answer to everything you do not agree with is "I'm going to ignore it"? How does that solve anything?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 18, 2018)

Jayro said:


> This lady has mental issues, and this behavior is NOT typical of Americans. You don't have to be afraid of this crap happening, it's pretty rare unless you live in the southern redneck states. They're FULL of racism.


Most won't say it in public though, even if it is true. I lived in Mississippi for 2 years. Still a lot of tension between black and white there, even if they mostly act civil towards each other.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

The west is racist because wypipo always compete to see who can "out racist" one another.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Dec 18, 2018)

you need to change the tittle to "why are racist people so racist?"


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> The west is racist because White people always compete to see who can "out racist" one another.


Really? I thought it was racist because the white people see how much crime the black and Latino people commit even though they are only a small fraction of the population. Could of fooled me.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Really? I thought it was racist because the white people see how much crime the black and latino people commit although they are a small fraction of the population. Could of fooled me.


I had to like your post, because it proves how wypipo can have such white fragility. Wypipo are murderers, rapist, and thieves. It's been that way throughout history. It's a part of their nature. Just as racism is. 

You said it yourself: _"Racism is natural and based on thousands of years of survival. The world self segregated itself and multicultural societies have never worked peacefully."_

Wypipo have no human emotions and are only driven by the devil inside of their heads. They are a sick cancer, a blight on the world, and are the biggest reason why the west will always be racist.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I had to like your post, because it proves how wypipo can have such white fragility. Wypipo are murderers, rapist, and thieves. It's been that way throughout history. It's a part of their nature. Just as racism is.
> 
> You said it yourself: _"Racism is natural and based on thousands of years of survival. The world self segregated itself and multicultural societies have never worked peacefully."_
> 
> Wypipo have no human emotions and are only driven by the devil inside of their heads. They are a sick cancer, a blight on the world, and are the biggest reason why the west will always be racist.


Facts do not equal fragility. Facts are just facts.
White people civilized the world and gave you the electricity and the computer you have today. No thanks is needed.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Facts due not equal fragility. Facts are just facts.
> White people civilized the world and gave you the electricity and the computer you have today. No thanks is needed.


You're still proving your whyte fragility. Also, wasn't aware wypipo "gave me a computer and electricity." lol. Try again whity. Also "_civilized the world_"? Since when was the world civilized? Since when have whites civilized the world?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> You're still proving your whyte fragility. Also, wasn't aware wypipo "gave me a computer and electricity." lol. Try again whity.


I think you should do some research and see who harnessed electricity to make it accessible and to check who created computers. Muh whyte fragility is consuming me. OH NOES!!!!


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I think you should do some research and see who harnessed electricity to make it accessible and to check who created computers. Muh whyte fragility is consuming me. OH NOES!!!!


Wypipo stole everything they have. Any supposed "inventions and discoveries" were definitely not actually discovered by you devils. God invented and discovered all. Not whyte devils. Deal with it whity. You're the reason the west is so racist.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Wypipo stole everything they have. Any supposed "inventions and discoveries" were definitely not actually discovered by you devils. God invented and discovered all. Not whyte devils. Deal with it whity. You're the reason the west is so racist.


You're such a troll. Haha.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> You're such a troll. Haha.


Your whyte fragility prevented you from noticing the sarcasm in my first post. I ran with it because it seemed funny to make a fool out of you. Notice how nobody else responded to me? Yet you seemed to get kinda triggered.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Really? I thought it was racist because the white people see how much crime the black and Latino people commit even though they are only a small fraction of the population. Could of fooled me.


that is the most racist thing you have said all thread . . . probably the most racist thing in the thread in general



PanTheFaun said:


> I think you should do some research and see who harnessed electricity to make it accessible and to check who created computers. Muh whyte fragility is consuming me. OH NOES!!!!


look up the word "gave" white people are not giving away computers and electricity . . . you are starting to loose grip (on reality) in a attempt to save face for your elitist attitude


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Your whyte fragility prevented you from noticing the sarcasm in my first post. I ran with it because it seemed funny to make a fool out of you.


I originally did think you were being serious but then I thought I would teach the fine people here something. c:


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> that is the most racist thing you have said all thread . . . probably the most racist thing in the thread in general
> 
> look up the word "gave" white people are not giving away computers and electricity . . . you are starting to loose grip (on reality) in a attempt to save face for your elitist attitude


lol. I wanted to see how far I could push him to expose himself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> I originally did think you were being serious but then I thought I would teach the fine people here something. c:


Don't back pedal now. My sarcasm and pseudo trolling were made super obvious. _"Wypipo lul" _but you were serious at many points.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> that is the most racist thing you have said all thread . . . probably the most racist thing in the thread in general
> 
> look up the word "gave" white people are not giving away computers and electricity . . . you are starting to loose grip (on reality) in a attempt to save face for your elitist attitude


It's not racist to notice a pattern.
I'm not loosing a grip on reality but stating facts.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> lol. I wanted to see how far I could push him to expose himself.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I'm not. I thought you were trolling but then I took it serious and decided to go with it. Excuse me for not being able to notice sarcasm on the computer.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It's not racist to notice a pattern.
> I'm not loosing a grip on reality but stating facts.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Literally I called "Wypipo" devils and everything. Why do you think NOBODY else responded to me or took me serious in the slightest? You lost it and exposed yourself super hard. And to think... I did it with the electricity and computer the GODLY white people gave me. Lord bless the non racist whatsoever west.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It's not racist to notice a pattern.
> I'm not loosing a grip on reality but stating facts.


now i ask you . . . if the proof is in the pudding then wheres the pudding . . . (you got a source on that buddy)


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Literally I called "Wypipo" devils and everything. Why do you think NOBODY else responded to me or took me serious in the slightest? You lost it and exposed yourself super hard.


Like I said I decided to keep going with it in case you were being serious. I can't just make assumptions my dawg.



wormdood said:


> now i ask you . . . if the proof is in the pudding then wheres the pudding . . . (you got a source on that buddy)


Do I have a source for what? Racial statistics on crime in the United States?


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Do I have a source for what? Racial statistics on crime in the United States?





PanTheFaun said:


> I thought it was racist because the white people see how much crime the black and Latino people commit even though they are only a small fraction of the population. Could of fooled me.


you never said in the usa but all the same yeah . . . prove it liar . . . prove that there is reason for discrimination based on any legitimate data about racial crime rates


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Like I said I decided to keep going with it in case you were being serious. I can't just make assumptions my dawg.


Dude... just stop. There is no saving face from this. Go back to watching some more Ben Shapiro and Dave Rubin, that is a sure fire way to up your power level. Then come back when "dur hur hur crime statistics are why I am a giant racist" isn't your magnum opus. Like systematic racism, slavery, jim crow, extreme poverty, ect have no bearing on crime. 

"Nope, blacks and latinos just have this crime gene. Must be a darkie trait. That's why the west is racist guys." That's literally your argument right now.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> you never said in the usa but all the same yeah . . . prove it liar


https://www.amren.com/archives/reports/the-color-of-crime-2016-revised-edition/


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> https://www.amren.com/archives/reports/the-color-of-crime-2016-revised-edition/
> View attachment 152475


arrest rates not convictions nor guilty verdicts . . . you are only proving white people in america (the ones doing the arresting) are racist


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Dude... just stop. There is no saving face from this. Go back to watching some more Ben Shapiro and Dave Rubin, that is a sure fire way to up your power level. Then come back when "dur hur hur crime statistics are why I am a giant racist" isn't your magnum opus. Like systematic racism, slavery, jim crow, extreme poverty, ect have no bearing on crime.
> 
> "Nope, blacks and latinos just have this crime gene. Must be a darkie trait. That's why the west is racist guys." That's literally your argument right now.


I don't like Ben Shapiro. I'm more of a Jared Taylor and David Duke kind of guy. Facts are facts my dude.



comput3rus3r said:


> @PanTheFaun My electric bill is due on the 24th, please pay it on time. Also could you please put a i7-9700k on my next computer? Thank you master


No thanks. c:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wormdood said:


> arrest rates not convictions nor guilty verdicts . . . you are only proving white people in america (the ones doing the arresting) are racist


I also left a link for you. c:


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> https://www.amren.com/archives/reports/the-color-of-crime-2016-revised-edition/
> View attachment 152475


HAHAHA! Nice! We all now know what sites you visit. We got ourselves a race realist boyz. You are the reason people call the west racist.
*What We Believe*
Race is an important aspect of individual and group identity. Of all the fault lines that divide society—language, religion, class, ideology—it is the most prominent and divisive. Race and racial conflict are at the heart of some of the most serious challenges the Western World faces in the 21st century.

The problems of race cannot be solved without adequate understanding. Attempts to gloss over the significance of race or even to deny its reality only make problems worse. Progress requires the study of all aspects of race, whether historical, cultural, or biological. This approach is known as *race realism.*

*American Renaissance*
_American Renaissance _was published as a monthly print magazine from October 1990 through January 2012. All back issues are available here. AR has had a web presence since 1994, and we consider AmRen.com to be the Internet’s premier *race-realist site.* Every weekday we publish articles and news items from a world-wide race-realist perspective.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 18, 2018)

just read 1st 2 pages, WHAT has communism to do with pussfight here?

@PanTheFaun or anyone else, someone explain it.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> HAHAHA! Nice! We all now know what sites you visit. We got ourselves a race realist boyz.
> *What We Believe*
> Race is an important aspect of individual and group identity. Of all the fault lines that divide society—language, religion, class, ideology—it is the most prominent and divisive. Race and racial conflict are at the heart of some of the most serious challenges the Western World faces in the 21st century.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with race realism? Race is real and certain races tend to have certain tendencies to do certain things. c:

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



leon315 said:


> just read 1st 2 pages, WHAT has communism to do with pussfight here?
> 
> @PanTheFaun or anyone else, someone explain it.


Someone asked me what I felt threatened by and I said communism among other things.


----------



## andyhappypants (Dec 18, 2018)

Damn she needs pushing in front of the next train! Fucking idiotic excuse for the human.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Someone asked me what I felt threatened by and I said communism among other things.


wut? so just admit it: the communism has nothing to do with the video and ur conversation is completely off topic right?

why everything must has to do with politics?


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I also left a link for you. c:


not seeing where i am disproven (perhaps you can show me) what i do see however is this 

"The 2005 study also found that blacks were seven times more likely than whites to be in prison and Hispanics were three times more likely. It also concluded that high black arrest and imprisonment rates — often cited as evidence of a racist criminal justice system — *were explained by the black share of offenders*." basically saying more blacks are evil bro . . . this entire report is just as bad as "the war of northern aggression" . . . its only halve truths mixed in with racial superiority . . . its a shame you (or anyone for that matter) even could believe this


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> not seeing where i am disproven (perhaps you can show me) what i do see however is this
> 
> "The 2005 study also found that blacks were seven times more likely than whites to be in prison and Hispanics were three times more likely. It also concluded that high black arrest and imprisonment rates — often cited as evidence of a racist criminal justice system — *were explained by the black share of offenders*." basically saying more blacks are evil bro . . . this entire report is just as bad as "the war of northern aggression" . . . its only halve truths mixed in with racial superiority . . . its a shame you (or anyone for that matter) even could believe this



*Major Findings*


The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
There are dramatic race differences in crime rates. Asians have the lowest rates, followed by whites, and then Hispanics. Blacks have notably high crime rates. This pattern holds true for virtually all crime categories and for virtually all age groups.
In 2013, a black was six times more likely than a non-black to commit murder, and 12 times more likely to murder someone of another race than to be murdered by someone of another race.
In 2013, of the approximately 660,000 crimes of interracial violence that involved blacks and whites, blacks were the perpetrators 85 percent of the time. This meant a black person was 27 times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa. A Hispanic was eight times more likely to attack a white person than vice versa.
In 2014 in New York City, a black was 31 times more likely than a white to be arrested for murder, and a Hispanic was 12.4 times more likely. For the crime of “shooting” — defined as firing a bullet that hits someone — a black was 98.4 times more likely than a white to be arrested, and a Hispanic was 23.6 times more likely.
If New York City were all white, the murder rate would drop by 91 percent, the robbery rate by 81 percent, and the shootings rate by 97 percent.
In an all-white Chicago, murder would decline 90 percent, rape by 81 percent, and robbery by 90 percent.
In 2015, a black person was 2.45 times more likely than a white person to be shot and killed by the police. A Hispanic person was 1.21 times more likely. These figures are well within what would be expected given race differences in crime rates and likelihood to resist arrest.
In 2015, police killings of blacks accounted for approximately 4 percent of homicides of blacks. Police killings of unarmed blacks accounted for approximately 0.6 percent of homicides of blacks. The overwhelming majority of black homicide victims (93 percent from 1980 to 2008) were killed by blacks.
Both violent and non-violent crime has been declining in the United States since a high in 1993. 2015 saw a disturbing rise in murder in major American cities that some observers associated with “depolicing” in response to intense media and public scrutiny of police activity.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> *Major Findings*
> 
> 
> The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
> ...


perhaps you are confused i asked for proof not racial propaganda


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> perhaps you are confused i asked for proof not racial propaganda


Ahh I see. You are allowed to believe anything you want to believe. c:


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Ahh I see. You are allowed to believe anything you want to believe. c:


you can still change my mind on racial crime rates . . . just give me proof from a website without a clear bias in favor of white people (. . . shit the address bar may as well said "clan news network")

and you want people to believe you are not racist?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 18, 2018)

People are somewhat racist everywhere, but in some places they also have a stronger tendency to mental problems.
Sure the way each society works can worsen this tendency.
I mean, nobody is 100% sane either, but when you live in a society full of paranoia your insanity gets worse and you end up reacting like a madman... or madwoman.


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2018)

Don’t be racist. This isn’t a thread about racism—oh.

Ohhhh.

_Oh. 

Really though keep the offtopic stuff to a minimum. This is a discussion about racism, not an excuse to showcase your various personal forms of racial viewpoints. _


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> *Major Findings*
> 
> 
> The evidence suggests that if there is police racial bias in arrests it is negligible. Victim and witness surveys show that police arrest violent criminals in close proportion to the rates at which criminals of different races commit violent crimes.
> ...


So basically conformation bias, race realism website sources, white nationalist talking points, "crime genes", IQ "truths", ect? Wow. You really do the white race proud.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> you can still change my mind on racial crime rates . . . just give me proof from a website without a clear bias in favor of white people (. . . shit the address bar may as well said "clan news network")
> 
> and you want people to believe you are not racist?


Here is a link that shows some statistics - https://www.nationalreview.com/2015/07/charleston-shooting-obama-race-crime/



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> So basically conformation bias, race realism website sources, white nationalist talking points, "crime genes", IQ "truths", ect? Wow. You really do the white race proud.


Okay. c:


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Here is a link that shows some statistics - https://www.nationalreview.com/2015/07/charleston-shooting-obama-race-crime/


Another clearly agenda driven, white nationalist site? Seriously? You might as well start getting crap from /pol/
https://www.nationalreview.com/ "Leading conservative magazine and website covering news, politics, current events, and culture with detailed analysis and commentary."

LUL. You guys know you can trust the site when they have such stunning articles like:

_"The Liberal Arts Weren’t Murdered — They Committed Suicide _- "https://www.nationalreview.com/2018/12/liberal-arts-education-politicized-humanities/"
Because, as we all know the liberal arts didn't just die, they were murdered.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Another clearly agenda driven, white nationalist site? Seriously? You might as well start getting crap from /pol/
> https://www.nationalreview.com/ "Leading conservative magazine and website covering news, politics, current events, and culture with detailed analysis and commentary."


It is not a white nationalist site. Every statistic that shows whites in a good light to you will be considered some sort of agenda. I'm not saying that we are some magical peeps because we are not at all but some races are more likely to do certain things and to build certain societies.


----------



## Kallus (Dec 18, 2018)

Damn this thread just keeps going. Thought it would've died pages ago.


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

People who claim they are not racist and that every race is equal should ask a their own doctors why they base certain treatment plans based on race or ethnic heritage and also why their own government and social institutions ask for your race and base they way they treat you based on that statistic. People should also ask why it's okay for black people to discriminate against me because I'm white based solely on what someone who was white did 70 years ago to people who are not currently victims of that certain person. Pointing out that certain races tend to commit more crimes is racist, however, your own government collects these statistics. These are the same people telling you they are not racist. Using this data to discriminate against others or to prove that another race is "worse" then your own is also racist. Hell, drinking White milk is considered to be racist. I realize that the world is based around treating people differently based on various factors that include race. My problem is when another group denies me services, tries to control me, slanders me or abuses me based on that fact. I live in the inner-city and there are equal proportions of White, African American and Hispanics living together and most of them tend to congregate with their own race and trust me I have seen my fair share of racism from all three groups.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> People who claim they are not racist and that every race is equal should ask a their own doctors why they base certain treatment plans based on race or ethnic heritage and also why their own government and social institutions ask for your race and base they way they treat you based on that statistic. People should also ask why it's okay for black people to discriminate against me because I'm white based solely on what someone who was white did 70 years ago to people who are not currently victims of that certain person. Pointing out that certain races tend to commit more crimes is racist, however, your own government collects these statistics. These are the same people telling you they are not racist. Using this data to discriminate against others or to prove that another race is "worse" then your own is also racist. Hell, drinking White milk is considered to be racist. I realize that the world is based around treating people differently based on various factors that include race. My problem is when another group denies me services, tries to control me, slanders me or abuses me based on that fact. I live in the inner-city and there are equal proportions of White, African American and Hispanics living together and most of them tend to congregate with their own race and trust me I have seen my fair share of racism from all three groups.


Stop spamming this in every thread. It's a stupid copypasta at this point. Nobody cares about milk, the "statistics" don't prove your crime gene bull, groups don't deny you service, abuse you, or anything of the sort. Sorry white men. You are not oppressed, nor have you ever been.


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Stop spamming this in every thread. It's a stupid copypasta at this point. Nobody cares about milk, the "statistics" don't prove your crime gene bull, groups don't deny you service, abuse you, or anything of the sort. Sorry white men. You are not oppressed.



I have been denied services or received different services based on my color. In my youth I have been physically abused by others based on my race. Currently, I am discriminated against and slandered and generally treated as someone worth less by certain groups due to the fact that I am white. I am currently being blamed for something someone did 70 years ago that I have no relation to. Currently, it is deemed racist to drink white milk. Currently, if I stand up for myself or defend myself against such blatant racism I am labeled a "bigot" and should further be treated as such due to the fact that I do not agree with a certain minorities opinions.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> Currently, it is deemed racist to drink white milk.


Lol, Peta, no one takes this seriously. I thought you were serious for a moment.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Dec 18, 2018)

I disagree "white men" are the problem or anything like that, but sure cots post is nonsense. Let's say your statistic is flawed because there is a common factor you're ignoring that is the most probable cause for the results of the statistic.


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> . Currently, it is deemed racist to drink white milk.


Not even the most left or right extremists consider anything of what PETA says to be worth a crap.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Stop spamming this in every thread. It's a stupid copypasta at this point. Nobody cares about milk, the "statistics" don't prove your crime gene bull, groups don't deny you service, abuse you, or anything of the sort. Sorry white men. You are not oppressed, nor have you ever been.


White people were never oppressed? - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_slave_trade


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Not even the most left or right extremists consider anything of what PETA says to be worth a crap.



Some people take this stuff very seriously. It was a big issue where I reside.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> I have been denied services or received different services based on my color.


That's illegal "if it has happened" and sounds like something to take up with the authorities. 



cots said:


> In my youth I have been physically abused by others based on my race


Bullying happens to everybody for every reason. People get bullied for having a big or small nose, being too skinny or fat, ect. My mother was bullied because she had SKINNY LEGS ffs. 



cots said:


> Currently, I am discriminated against and slandered and generally treated as someone worth less by certain groups due to the fact that I am white.


NO, you are not. 


cots said:


> I am currently being blamed for something someone did 70 years ago that I have no relation to.


Nobody blamed you for anything someone else did 70 years ago.


cots said:


> Currently, it is deemed racist to drink white milk.


No, it isn't. I know these things are surprising to you... but get off of the internet you lunatic. Get off the internet, go outside, go to the store, buy a small bottle of milk, drink it at the park, and see if anyone calls you a racist. If they do then I will eat my words.


----------



## Kingy (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Another clearly agenda driven, white nationalist site? Seriously? You might as well start getting crap from /pol/
> https://www.nationalreview.com/ "Leading conservative magazine and website covering news, politics, current events, and culture with detailed analysis and commentary."


You do know that conservative does not mean "white nationalist", right?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> White people were never oppressed? - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_slave_trade


European people were taken as slaves at some point. I fail to see how this means that white men are being oppressed or have been oppressed by themselves. You could make a case for the European "people" that were enslaved at that point in time. That's not a case for white men or how they are being oppressed today.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> European people were taken as slaves at some point. I fail to see how this means that white men are being oppressed or have been oppressed by themselves. You could make a case for the European "people" that were enslaved at that point in time. That's not a case for white men or how they are being oppressed today.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> You do know that conservative does not mean "white nationalist", right?


My point was that he used a white nationalist source before and was clearly cheery picking his sources and articles without providing context for his statistics. Conservatives and White nationalist while having a lot in common, and while mostly supporting the same people, do in fact have key differences when you look into them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 152479


Groups unique to black people exist in America because everything else is for whites. BET and most other things on that list exist for blacks because almost everything else is for white people by default.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> My point was that he used a white nationalist source before and was clearly cheery picking his sources and articles without providing context for his statistics. Conservatives and White nationalist while having a lot in common, and while mostly supporting the same people, do in fact have key differences when you look into them.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Do you know how stupid that sounds? What groups do white people have that is exclusive to their race?


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> That's illegal "if it has happened" and sounds like something to take up with the authorities.



The government bases various services you receive or the way you are given those services based on your race. This is nothing new and in most cases is not illegal. I have been denied services, given different services and have received services in a less preferential order due to my race.



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Bullying happens to everybody for every reason. People get bullied for having a big or small nose, being too skinny or fat, ect. My mother was bullied because she had SKINNY LEGS ffs.



So it was okay to break my nose because I was white due to the fact it happened in my youth and therefor it should be excluded from this conversation?



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> NO, you are not.



Yes it am.



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Nobody blamed you for anything someone else did 70 years ago.



Certain political parties and minorities tell their own members and generally accept it as okay to blame and treat white people differently due to the fact that some of their ancestors were held as slaves. They tell them that they are victims and therefor should be treated differently and act differently due to their skin color. I have personally witnessed on various occasions these people blaming white people for their problems or that they are being treated differently by white people because they are "black" and had nothing to do with the fact that they were breaking the law or ignoring rules and regulations.

I am currently labeled as a "bigot" because I point out that I am the victim of racism and that I am white, but it is okay for other races to do the same thing because they are not white.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Do you know how stupid that sounds? What groups do white people have that is exclusive to their race?


White people meet?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> White people meet?


Really? Come on now.
You're not looking very good right now.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> The government bases various services you receive or the way you are given those services based on your race. This is nothing new and in most cases is not illegal. I have been denied services, given different services and have received services in a less preferential order due to my race.


Due to systematic oppression that other races have actually suffered? Also, that means you were denied services not service and you could have been denied benefits for a variety of reasons.



cots said:


> So it was okay to break my nose because I was white due to the fact it happened in my youth and therefor it should be excluded from this conversation?


Yes, because children bully other children for anything. Get some therapy.



cots said:


> Yes it am.


No you are not oppressed.



cots said:


> Certain political parties and minorities tell their own members and generally accept it as okay to blame and treat white people differently due to the fact that some of their ancestors were held as slaves. They tell them that they are victims and therefor should be treated differently and act differently due to their skin color. I have personally witnessed on various occasions these people blaming white people for their problems or that they are being treated differently by white people because they are "black" and had nothing to do with the fact that they were breaking the law or ignoring rules and regulations.


People have this thing... called free speech... where they can say stupid things. You can disagree with them, and if these people are in politics you don't have to support them. Trump called Mexicans rapist, murderers, and thieves.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> Really? Come on now.
> You're not looking very good right now.


That's because the premise of this argument is so dumb. Blacks have their own organizations? OKAY? So?


----------



## BiggieCheese (Dec 18, 2018)

Surprised that nobody’s snapped and referenced that beyond-awful “Day of the rope” meme yet.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Dec 18, 2018)

Because the people in the south are black!

Don't be racist generalizing too much: there are racist in the West, in the East, in the South and in the North. Someone is it, many more aren't.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Due to systematic oppression that other races have actually suffered? Also, that means you were denied services not service and you could have been denied benefits for a variety of reasons.
> 
> 
> Yes, because children bully other children for anything. Get some therapy.
> ...


It shows that white people don't have any groups and are not allowed to or it is deemed racist. Blacks and Latinos have all types of groups and are considered oppressed when they aren't.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It shows that white people don't have any groups and are not allowed to or it is deemed racist. Blacks have all types of groups and are considered oppressed when they aren't.


Blacks need groups because their interest are not actually looked into or cared about by the "White" majority. Whites complain when blacks don't do anything for themselves then when they do it's "y u goys have ur own groups" lol. In America especially, if it isn't specified to be for another ethnic group specifically then it is for whites mainly be default. Whites are a majority.


----------



## Kingy (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> People have this thing... called free speech... where they can say stupid things. You can disagree with them, and if these people are in politics you don't have to support them. Trump called Mexicans rapist, murderers, and thieves.





FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> No you are not oppressed.


I'm gonna assume you're a liberal here, if you're not- you do seem like one. 
People in your group seem to think free speech exists until it is coming from someone who supports Trump, or simply is just a straight white male. This reveals a huge double standard- minorities seem to always be allowed to hate on the whites, yet if whites do the same thing, it's "hate speech" and should be punished heavily?
Hmm, seems to me that the left is giving white people a lot of shit for just being white.


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Due to systematic oppression that other races have actually suffered? Also, that means you were denied services not service and you could have been denied benefits for a variety of reasons.



I have been treated as such based solely on my race and that was the reason provided. I am not going to go into specifics because they are non of your business.



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Yes, because children bully other children for anything. Get some therapy.



I was physically attacked due to my skin color. I don't care how old the person was that has nothing to do with the fact that it was racist.



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> People have this thing... called free speech... where they can say stupid things. You can disagree with them, and if these people are in politics you don't have to support them. Trump called Mexicans rapist, murderers, and thieves.



Avoiding the point I made and trying to divert it by blaming Trump does nothing more then present how ignorant you are. You are claiming due to the fact that another person or group does it that it makes it okay?


----------



## shadoom (Dec 18, 2018)

It's ok to be white


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Do you know how stupid that sounds? What groups do white people have that is exclusive to their race?


how about life do they need groups when they exclude others from everything . . . the groups black people have were created to counteract the exclusion (from everything white dominated) white people dont need a white entertainment network as most networks are white owned/run/dominated (and this trend continues to echo throughout our culture not just tv networks hence the reason the black groups are so numerous)


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Blacks need groups because their interest are not actually looked into or cared about by the "White" majority. Whites complain when blacks don't do anything for themselves then when they do it's "y u goys have ur own groups" lol. In America especially, if it isn't specified to be for another ethnic group specifically then it is for whites mainly be default. Whites are a majority.



I'm white and I don't care what your skin color is. If you treat me badly I will respond in kind, but I must be a bigot and a racist due to the fact that I point out that it's okay to discriminate against white people no matter the fact how many different people of different races I've been in personal relationships with. I'm white so I must be the bad man. You're trying to invalidate anyone's claim they are being treated differently on the sole factor that they are white, but you do not deny or treat other races as the same. You're a racist bigot.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> how about life do they need groups when they exclude others from everything . . . the groups black people have were created to counteract the exclusion (from everything white dominated) white people dont need a white entertainment network as most networks are white owned/run/dominated (and this trend continues to echo throughout our culture not just tv networks hence the reason the black groups are so numerous)


What groups and such are exclusive for white people and white people alone? Who do white people exclude?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm a black person


Kingy_ said:


> I'm gonna assume you're a liberal here, if you're not- you do seem like one.
> People in your group seem to think free speech exists until it is coming from someone who supports Trump, or simply is just a straight white male. This reveals a huge double standard- minorities seem to always be allowed to hate on the whites, yet if whites do the same thing, it's "hate speech" and should be punished heavily?
> Hmm, seems to me that the left is giving white people a lot of shit for just being white.


oh no. I'm not a liberal because liberals nor any other political party in America seem to have my interest in mind.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

"I'm white and I don't care what your skin color is. If you treat me badly I will respond in kind," Literally nobody cares. You Do You.

"but I must be a bigot and a racist due to the fact that I point out that it's _okay to discriminate against white people no matter the fact how many different people of different races I've been in personal relationships with_." It's not okay to discriminate against people. I don't believe that and I don't say that it is okay to do that. Maybe stop spouting the same nonsense of the people who do think it's okay to discriminate against people?

"I'm white so I must be the bad man." You being a bad person makes you a bad person who is white. Not the other way around.

"You're trying to invalidate anyone's claim they are being treated differently on the sole factor that they are white, but you do not deny or treat other races as the same. You're a racist bigot." Wow, I must be such a bigot oppressing the poor poor white man. For shame.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Blacks need groups because their interest are not actually looked into or cared about by the "White" majority. Whites complain when blacks don't do anything for themselves then when they do it's "y u goys have ur own groups" lol. In America especially, if it isn't specified to be for another ethnic group specifically then it is for whites mainly be default. Whites are a majority.


We don't complain about them having groups we complain when people get special treatment based on race... 
Whites are the minority of the world.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> What groups and such are exclusive for white people and white people alone?


you are twisting my words i never said white people have groups in fact i said they dont need them as in general they attempt to exclude other cultures from many organisations often based on lame racial propaganda like "black people are likely to commit crimes ... "


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> you are twisting my words i never said white people have groups in fact i said they dont need them as in general they attempt to exclude other cultures from many organisations often based on lame racial propaganda like "black people are likely to commit crimes ... "


We don't try to exclude any culture based on crime statistics.


----------



## Kingy (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> lame racial propaganda like "black people are likely to commit crimes ... "


But it isn't propaganda at all- it's a fact. (Pst: Nobody said a black person is "likely" to do a crime, only that they're *more *likely to do so.)





Sure, I don't agree with excluding blacks from opportunities because of this, but it's just completely wrong to say that it's racial propaganda.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> We don't try to exclude any culture based on crime statistics.


Because people know why the crime statistics are the way they are and don't live on the internet. They can grasp the concept of context.


----------



## arcanine (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> chill dude i didnt think it that way but ye the title is a little offensive to some ppl who triggered over the post,and im glad theres only you here
> *this is supposed to be a normal off-topic post and im not targeting to insult anyone but only asking one question,please understand,tks


Pfft, you'll have to do better than that if you want to "offend" me. As for being "triggered", sorry but I'm not crybaby snowflake who can't look out the window unless there's a trigger warning first. The most offensive thing about your original post was its sheer stupidity, and how you made yourself look like a total fucking racist without even realising it.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Anything you say now is irrelevant to me. I refuse to take you seriously.


Sure, it's okay to back out of the conversation. I've no desire to continually badger a white supremacist. Consider my replies to you over unless you say something _really _stupid or reference me in any way. Overtly or passive aggressively.


----------



## subtleglow87 (Dec 18, 2018)

Evolution.


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It shows that *white people don't have any groups*


Taking from my city...

The Irish Society

Iranian Community UH

Swedish Club of HTX

Heather and Thistle Scottish Club

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "group", but all of these above groups and gatherings are for those of white-race heritage.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Taking from my city...
> 
> The Irish Society
> 
> ...


Well... that puts the nail on that coffin.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Taking from my city...
> 
> The Irish Society
> 
> ...


Are these groups in schools and allowed in public spaces without prejudice or are they just on websites where anyone can make a group? Iranians are not European. You must of really had to search for these websites. Haha. These groups also don't get free hand outs or special rights due to race.
This was a terrible example.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Well... that puts the nail on that coffin.


It doesn't. These groups do not get special government hand outs and such based on race. These aren't government funded.
Iranians aren't even European.


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Well... that puts the nail on that coffin.


It honestly was an interesting bit of research, once I sifted through the bickering to find that comment. You just have to look outside of "white groups" when thinking about it and dig deeper into the actual culture of each race, and not be so one-track-minded. Everyone has their fair representation. 



PanTheFaun said:


> Are these groups in schools and allowed in public spaces without prejudice or are they just on websites where anyone can make a group? .


Group 2 is a college club and one of the most beloved on campus. What does European have to do with anything? Persians are white. The others rent out buildings to gather for meetings and activities. 



PanTheFaun said:


> You must of really had to search for these websites. Haha. These groups also don't get free hand outs or special rights due to race.
> This was a terrible example.


I literally spent 5 minutes typing in "persian/irish/scottish/swedish culture groups", and posted the top google search, bro. It's not that hard. Don't try to disregard the actual facts given to you by hand waving them with assumptions.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> It honestly was an interesting bit of research, once I sifted through the bickering to find that comment. You just have to look outside of "white groups" when thinking about it and dig deeper into the actual culture of each race, and not be so one-track-minded. Everyone has their fair representation.
> 
> 
> Group 2 is a college club and one of the most beloved on campus. What does European have to do with anything? Persians are white. The others rent out buildings to gather for meetings and activities.
> ...


As far as I know these groups are not funded by the government and do not get special treatment based on race. There is also no majority white groups at all that involves European interests in general.
Iranians are not European and this is what the discussion is about.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> It honestly was an interesting bit of research, once I sifted through the bickering to find that comment. You just have to look outside of "white groups" when thinking about it and dig deeper into the actual culture of each race, and not be so one-track-minded. Everyone has their fair representation.
> I literally spent 5 minutes typing in "persian/irish/scottish/swedish culture groups", and posted the top google search, bro. It's not that hard. Don't try to disregard the actual facts given to you by hand waving them with assumptions.


It's sort of an American thing to lump all American Whites, and Europeans as just the same "white people" even though if you did that in Europe or anywhere outside of the U.S. you'd be laughed out of the conversation.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> It's sort of an American thing to lump all American Whites, and Europeans as just the same "white people" even though if you did that in Europe or anywhere outside of the U.S. you'd be laughed out of the conversation.


Are you saying the white people in America are not the same as the Europeans in Europe in genetics and ethnicity?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

I'm still waiting for my Black person handout. I don't have enough to get that i-


PanTheFaun said:


> Are you saying the white people in America are not the same as the Europeans in Europe in genetics and ethnicity?


????? You do know what ethnicity is... right? You are aware of what Genetics are... right? Are American whites the same as all European whites in both genetics and ethnicity? Can the good people of this forum answer this question?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Yes, yes I do.


You do realize that almost nobody in the United States can actually trace their ancestry back to one place. Let alone every "white American." Even the Average African American Gnome is a quarter European.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> You do realize that almost nobody in the United States can actually trace their ancestry back to one place. Let alone every "white American." Even the Average African American Gnome is a quarter European.


There are things called DNA Ancestry tests...


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I'm still waiting for my Black person handout. I don't have enough to get that i-


I hear Obama offered them at the local oppression centers. Sorry you missed out on those major payouts, dude.


PanTheFaun said:


> As far as I know these groups are not funded by the government and do not get special treatment based on race. There is also no majority white groups at all that involves European interests in general.
> Iranians are not European and this is what the discussion is about.


??? Now you've just moved the goalpost. The initial claim was that there were no groups for white people to get together at. I showed you some. Now they're not group-y enough because the government doesn't provide them with boatloads of money for existing? 


PanTheFaun said:


> There are things called DNA Ancestry tests...


Have you not seen the average Ancestry DNA test? Most people have them go back to dozens of countries, not just one place. It's highly unlikely that people are pure-breeds of the European country their ancestors came from.


----------



## orangy57 (Dec 18, 2018)

hold up you just made a mass assumption about a culture

that's a stereotype, and that's *RACIST*


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> There are things called DNA Ancestry tests...


I'll let that speak for itself.



Orangy57 said:


> hold up you just made a mass assumption about a culture
> 
> that's a stereotype, and that's *RACIST*


Stereotypes themselves are not racist. Racist stereotypes are racist...


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> I hear Obama offered them at the local oppression centers. Sorry you missed out on those major payouts, dude.
> 
> ??? Now you've just moved the goalpost. The initial claim was that there were no groups for white people to get together at. I showed you some. Now they're not group-y enough because the government doesn't provide them with boatloads of money for existing?
> 
> Have you not seen the average Ancestry DNA test? Most people have them go back to dozens of countries, not just one place. It's highly unlikely that people are pure-breeds of the European country their ancestors came from.


It's fine if there is European groups but as far as I know they are not government funded like other races. I am a pure breed European.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I am a pure breed European.


Edited as to not offend people who were born from inbreeding. Even they shouldn't be compared to you.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Edited as to not offend people who were born from inbreeding. Even they shouldn't be compared to you.


Says the guy who hasn't said or shown one thing that is significant.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Says the guy who hasn't said or shown one thing that is significant.


You've shown plenty, and what you've shown has pretty much done all the talking I've needed to. You have pretty much done my job for me. Can I get my black person handout now?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> You've shown plenty, and what you've shown has pretty much done all the talking I've needed to. You have pretty much done my job for me. Can I get my black person handout now?


I showed data and statistics.
Are you apart of any minority funded government group? Ask them for the handout.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> But it isn't propaganda at all- it's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again arrest and guilt are two different things . . .

i am a black man in nys (weed is currently being legalized here) i was arrested for smoking a blunt in my own home here is how it went down.  (just for reference i lived in the upper apparent of a two family house & my houses outside back door has brace holding a 4 inch board) there was a knock at my back door and when i went to answer it i asked (without opening the door) "who is it" a voice responded its your its me from downstairs,  i unlocked the door and opened it about 1 inch. . . after the police literally snatched my door out of my hand (i was left holding the handle while they had broken the door away from it) they rush in and put me in a headlock until they here my white girlfriend exclaim "is that really necessary" at which time the two officers noticing they had witnesses changed my restraints from an illegal wrestling move to handcuffs and sat the two others (who were white . . . one of which was smoking with me) down at the table.

they without warrant searched my apartment opening closed doors and drawers (police cant open things without a warrant even if they have probable cause) trying to find my "stash", when they did they found half a nickel bag yet still they tried to convince me that i was a big-time dealer and they even threatened to "fuck up your bitch if you dont tell us where your stash is" they not only took my 5usd worth of weed but they arrested me . . . overly proud of their deed they took me to 7 area stores (that are known to be frequented by drug dealers),  wherein they only went in to shoot the shit with the owners (and receive free steal coffee . . . gotta of the badge).   then during the ride to the precinct i was repeatedly taunted by the officers they opened with "have you ever been arrested before" to which i scrunched my nose and said "of course not" the officer then says to me "good, well now you will have something in common with your family at the reunions" and the other officer then said "your lucky she shut up i really wanted to punch that fat bitch in the mouth _'is that really necessary'_ ... stupid bitch" (referring to my girlfriend)

 finally we get there and, i was locked up for something barely even still illegal (in fact the amount of weed i had only warrants a $30 usd fine) yet i was fingerprinted for the first time in my life,  and locked in a cold room the size of a closet given only a blanket made of recycled dryer lint and chicken wire to sleep on a metal shelf they called a bed . . . the next day i saw a judge who released me because the officers said they arrested a "dealer" yet the man who stood before him was an addict if any part of the spectrum (so i was assigned drug consoling ... for something that wont even be considered a drug by next year in my state) . . . now i tell this story to show how racist institutions like the police department are . . . i committed a crime yes a crime punishable by a 30usd fine yet i became labeled and tossed in the system by racist police officers

tldr:  its only me speaking from experience when i say that the numbers of black people incarcerated is definitely influenced by racist not race


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I showed data and statistics.
> Are you apart of any black funded government group? Ask them for the handout.


Unfortunately, I'd have better luck slicing all of my limbs off than asking another black person for money and getting it. LOL. Are you retarded? That's not how benefits work. Do you really have that childish a view on things?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

Jayro said:


> This lady has mental issues, and this behavior is NOT typical of Americans. You don't have to be afraid of this crap happening, it's pretty rare unless you live in the southern redneck states. They're FULL of racism.


I prefer the Southern Redneck states because they are up in front with their racism like how I like it. They tell you they’re straight up racist. So now your aware of who to avoid. And your on good terms.

They are people in other places that say they support all races but are lying secretly passive aggressive racist that are not upfront with their hatred, so it’s harder to tell.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> again arrest and guilt are two different things . . .
> i am a black man in nys (weed is currently being legalized here) i was arrested for smoking a blunt in my own home here is how it went down (just for reference i lived in the upper apparent of a two family house & my houses outside back door has brace holding a 4 inch board) there was a knock at my back door and when i went to answer it i asked (without opening the door) "who is it" a voice responded its your its me from downstairs i unlocked the door and opened it about 1 inch. . . after the police literally snatched my door out of my hand (i was left holding the handle while they had broken the door away from it they rush in and put me in a headlock until they here my white girlfriend exclaim "is that really necessary" at which time the two officers noticing they had witnesses changed my restraints from an illegal wrestling move to handcuffs and sat the two others (who were white . . . one of which was smoking with me) down at the table as they without warrant searched my apartment opening closed doors and drawers (police cant open things without a warrant even if they have probable cause) trying to find my stash, when they did they found half a nickel bag yet still they tried to convince me that i was a big-time dealer and they even threatened to "fuck up your bitch if you dont tell us where your stash is" they not only took my 5usd worth of weed but they arrested me . . . overly proud of their deed they took me to 7 area stores (that are known to be frequented by drug dealers) wherein they only went in to shoot the shit with the owners (and receive free steal coffee . . . gotta of the badge) then during the ride to the precinct i was repeatedly taunted by the officers they opened with "have you ever been arrested before" to which i scrunched my nose and said "of course not" the officer then says to me "good, well now you will have something in common with your family at the reunions" and the other officer then said "your lucky she shut up i really wanted to punch that fat bitch in the mouth _'is that really necessary'_ ... stupid bitch" (referring to my girlfriend) . . . finally we get there and i was locked up for something barely even still illegal (in fact the amount of weed i had only warrants a $30 usd fine) yet i was fingerprinted for the first time in my life and locked in a cold room the size of a closet given only a blanket made of recycled dryer lint and chicken wire to sleep on a metal shelf they called a bed . . . the next day i saw a judge who released me because the officers said they arrested a "dealer" yet the man who stood before him was an addict if any part of the spectrum (so i was assigned drug consoling ... for something that wont even be considered a drug by next year in my state) . . . now i tell this story to show how racist institutions like the police department are . . . i committed a crime yes a crime punishable by a 30usd fine yet i became labeled and tossed in the system by racist police officers
> 
> tldr:  its only me speaking from experience when i say that the numbers of black people incarcerated is definitely influenced by racist not race


Dude, get rid of that. Delete it, then use punctuation. Proper punctuation. Make it readable. Add some paragraph spaces, ect. This is atrocious. I can't read that. I'm on your side, but... that's asking a lot.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Unfortunately, I'd have better luck slicing all of my limbs off than asking another black person for money and getting it. LOL. Are you retarded? That's not how benefits work. Do you really have that childish a view on things?


Are you really in any position to call someone retarded? I don't think so. 
Must be nice to live in a country where your people get free government handouts for just being a certain race while also bitching about being oppressed. What a oppressive society you live in.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Are you really in any position to call someone retarded? I don't think so.
> Must be nice to live in a country where your people get free government handouts for just being a certain race while also bitching about being oppressed. What a oppressive society you live in.


OMFG, if any country gave free handouts, especially to only black people, we'd never hear the end of it. Every conversation would end with "why don't you go to {insert magical handout land here}" instead of ending with "Go back to Africa." LOL. GTFO.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> then use punctuation. Proper punctuation


ahh my old/eternal adversary... punctuation


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> OMFG, if any country gave free handouts, especially to only black people, we'd never hear the end of it. Every conversation would end with "why don't you go to {insert magical handout land here}" instead of ending with "Go back to Africa." LOL. GTFO.


Also, I never said that America IS an oppressive country to blacks. I said that America has had systematic racism and has oppressed blacks. I said that White men were not being oppressed. I never said that Blacks are actively being oppressed by whites in America. Although in Trumpland, things aren't looking too hot.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wormdood said:


> ahh my old/eternal adversary... punctuation


LOL dude.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2018)

Got to say, handouts or not, oppression is still oppression.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> OMFG, if any country gave free handouts, especially to only black people, we'd never hear the end of it. Every conversation would end with "why don't you go to {insert magical handout land here}" instead of ending with "Go back to Africa." LOL. GTFO.


It is true though. Blacks and Latinos get special handouts and treatment and get into very prestigious schools even though they rank lower on tests compared to Asians and Europeans on average.
Minorities are not oppressed in the USA or Europe.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It is true though. Blacks and Latinos get special handouts and treatment and get into very prestigious schools even though they rank lower on tests compared to Asians and Europeans on average.
> Minorities are not oppressed in the USA or Europe.


That sounds like a you problem. It also sounds very outlandish and kind of funny... Still... You have the white society building gene. I'm sure you'll manage.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Dude, get rid of that. Delete it, then use punctuation. Proper punctuation. Make it readable. Add some paragraph spaces, ect. This is atrocious. I can't read that. I'm on your side, but... that's asking a lot.


ok . . .its still pretty bad but i think its mostly readable now



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> LOL dude.


indeed


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> That sounds like a you problem. It also sounds very outlandish and kind of funny...


It is what it is.


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Must be nice to live in a country where your people get free government handouts for just being a certain race


Ummm..



PanTheFaun said:


> and get into very prestigious schools


While affirmative action exists to help under-represented groups achieve higher education, and its effects are debateable, let's not kid ourselves. Very prestigious? No way. It's a helping hand, not a free meal ticket.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It is what it is.


There you go. Now, why don't you tell me about the problems white men are facing in America today? What is oppressing white men? We have to get to the bottom of this.


wormdood said:


> ok . . .its still pretty bad but i think its mostly readable now


Cool.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Ummm..
> 
> 
> While affirmative action exists to help under-represented groups achieve higher education, and its effects are debateable, let's not kid ourselves. Very prestigious? No way. It's a helping hand, not a free meal ticket.


Don't kid yourself. Most minorities that get into better colleges and such get there by government funded groups and do on average do not deserve to be in those schools due to lower scores.



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> There you go. Now, why don't you tell me about the problems white men are facing in America today? What is oppressing white men? We have to get to the bottom of this.
> 
> Cool.


I never said we were oppressed but we are under represented.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Ummm..
> 
> 
> While affirmative action exists to help under-represented groups achieve higher education, and its effects are debateable, let's not kid ourselves. Very prestigious? No way. It's a helping hand, not a free meal ticket.


I feel like he's been watching youtubers like "no bullshit" and "alex jones" ironically.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I feel like he's been watching youtubers like "no bullshit" and "alex jones" ironically.


Jared Taylor, David Duke, Gavin Mcinnes, etc.


----------



## Fugelmir (Dec 18, 2018)

Affirmative action eh?  I hope I am never under the knife of a doctor who was the recipient of that nonsense


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I never said we were oppressed but we are under represented.


Please, tell me more about the underrepresented white men. Tell me how. Can you do that?


PanTheFaun said:


> Don't kid yourself. Most minorities that get into better colleges and such get there by government funded groups and do on average do not deserve to be in those schools due to lower scores.


Yeah, because most of the whites in Yale, and Harvard were not born into upper middle or high class families and all of them were only admitted because of their "big brains". Not because of money, family connections, or anything of the sort.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Don't kid yourself. Most minorities that get into better colleges and such get there by government funded groups and do on average do not deserve to be in those schools due to lower scores.


so now minority's not only drastically commit more crimes but they are too uncommonly stupid to learn as well . . . dont kid yourself

you are fed bullshit and loving it . . . wow


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Jared Taylor, David Duke, Gavin Mcinnes, etc.


All white nationalist, [far right maybe not supremacist in Gavin's case] all the same to me.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Please, tell me more about the underrepresented white men. Tell me how. Can you do that?
> 
> Yeah, because most of the whites in Yale, and Harvard were not born into upper middle or high class families and all of them were only admitted because of their "big brains". Not because of money, family connections, or anything of the sort.


https://www.amren.com/news/2018/06/white-people-forced-out-of-civil-service/



wormdood said:


> so now minority's not only drastically commit more crimes but they are too uncommonly stupid to learn as well . . . dont kid yourself


I said on Average blacks and Latinos score lower.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> https://www.amren.com/news/2018/06/white-people-forced-out-of-civil-service/


That site is a race realist, white supremacist site. Anything they report on is biased, and not worth clicking on by default. I don't want to end up on some government watch list by clicking on that link. If those are the sites you visit no wonder you think white men are oppressed. I don't know if I should laugh at you or feel sorry for you. You're an idiot, but also just the victim of propaganda.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> That site is a race realist, white supremacist site. Anything they report on is biased, and not worth clicking on by default. I don't want to end up on some government watch list by clicking on that link.


Here is the original article - https://southafricatoday.net/south-africa-news/white-people-forced-out-of-civil-service/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> That site is a race realist, white supremacist site. Anything they report on is biased, and not worth clicking on by default. I don't want to end up on some government watch list by clicking on that link. If those are the sites you visit no wonder you think white men are oppressed. I don't know if I should laugh at you or feel sorry for you. You're an idiot, but also just the victim of propaganda.


I'm an idiot yet like I said before you have shown nothing of substance and whites are being oppressed and murdered in South Africa by Africans.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Here is the original article - https://southafricatoday.net/south-africa-news/white-people-forced-out-of-civil-service/


I'll give you a like for the attempt... but... I asked about White men being oppressed... in America.
*My Quote:*_ There you go. Now, why don't you tell me about the problems white men are facing in America today? What is oppressing white men? We have to get to the bottom of this._
I know almost nothing about South Africa, nor do I really care about that place. So I can't know if this is true or false based on what you give me. Nor does it answer my actual question. Also at the very top it says "Opinion by FF Plus" so... I can't really tell if it's true or not.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I'll give you a like for the attempt... but... I asked about White men being oppressed... in America.
> *My Quote:*_ There you go. Now, why don't you tell me about the problems white men are facing in America today? What is oppressing white men? We have to get to the bottom of this._
> I know almost nothing about South Africa, nor do I really care about that place. So I can't know if this is true or false based on what you give me. Nor does it answer my actual question.



I said we aren't oppressed in America to you already but I guess you can't read. 
Here is the oppression and murder but nobody talks about it
https://americanfreepress.net/70000-whites-murdered-in-modern-south-africa-obamas-african-legacy/
http://south-africa-the-real-issues.org/Home/SouthAfricaEXTREMEwhitemurderrate.aspx
https://www.naturalnews.com/2018-08...le-has-become-official-government-policy.html


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ssssss13 (Dec 18, 2018)

West¿ I lived in Japan and they are the most racist people in the world by a wide margin.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I said we aren't oppressed in America to you already but I guess you can't read.
> Here is the oppression and murder but nobody talks about it
> https://americanfreepress.net/70000-whites-murdered-in-modern-south-africa-obamas-african-legacy/
> http://south-africa-the-real-issues.org/Home/SouthAfricaEXTREMEwhitemurderrate.aspx
> https://www.naturalnews.com/2018-08...le-has-become-official-government-policy.html


I don't care about South Africa, and made clear every time I asked how white men were being oppressed in America. You can post links about South Africa ti'll you're blue in the face.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I don't care about South Africa, and made clear every time I asked how white men were being oppressed in America. You can post links about South Africa ti'll you're blue in the face.


Well I'm telling you what is happening to black people is nothing compared to what white people in the world are going through. Don't give me that oppression crap. America is not the only home of Europeans who are in danger.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I said on Average blacks and Latinos score lower.


my point is and will remain that your source of information sounds bias to say the least, with that said its a fair assessment to say that the info is garbage wait . . . 


PanTheFaun said:


> Here is the original article - https://southafricatoday.net/south-africa-news/white-people-forced-out-of-civil-service/


 why cant i find who owns that domain? every website i use to track that comes back empty?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Well I'm telling you what is happening to black people is nothing compared to what white people in the world are going through.


(Excuse me Mr.Krabs) Let me play you a sad song on the world's smallest violin. I don't benefit from what is supposedly going on in South Africa, nor will my descendants.


PanTheFaun said:


> Don't give me that oppression crap.


I said that blacks _were _oppressed in America (and they were) so... Cry me a river about what blacks [might] be doing in South Africa.


PanTheFaun said:


> America is not the only home of Europeans who are in danger.


Then go to South Africa and take up arms for your white men. Or... continue complaining about South Africa.

America has the most powerful Military in the entire world, and white men overwhelmingly run America. If it was such a big issue then Trump could easily liberate the *poor enslaved white people in South Africa. *


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Ummm..



https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/28/food-stamp-demographics_n_6771938.html

While this may be an accurate representation of what demographic receives more SNAP Nutrition Benefits (Food Stamps) it doesn't have anything to do with the availability of those benefits to various races. SNAP benefits are available to anyone regardless of race or skin color as they mainly base it on your income, financial resources, ability to work and the number of people that depend on you. SNAP doesn't care what color you are and doesn't give preferential treatment based on it. However, many public and private organizations do. If you're going to give preferential treatment to one group based on their race then you are being racist - I don't care how good your intentions are.


----------



## erikas (Dec 18, 2018)

If you think that the west is racist, why are you going there?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> (Excuse me Mr.Krabs) Let me play you a sad song on the world's smallest violin. I don't benefit from what is supposedly going on in South Africa, nor will my descendants.
> 
> I said that blacks _were _oppressed in America (and they were) so... Cry me a river about what blacks [might] be doing in South Africa.
> 
> Then go to South Africa and take up arms for your white men. Or... continue complaining about South Africa.


Yeah your right because without the white farmers your peoples country will rot like it did before when they kicked out the white farmers the first time. Black people had a walk in the park in history compared to white people are going through today.
Sorry to tell you bub but your people have contributed nothing in history and continue to contribute nothing today. That's just factual.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> If you're going to give preferential treatment to one group based on their race then you are being racist - I don't care how good your intentions are.


That's not racism. They don't do anything *Based on sin color* they do things based on who is disadvantaged more. Whites are not as disadvantaged as Blacks in America right now. If they were, we'd all now about it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> Yeah your right because without the white farmers your peoples country will rot like it did before when they kicked out the white farmers the first time. Black people had a walk in the park in history compared to white people are going through today.
> Sorry to tell you bub but your people have contributed nothing in history and continue to contribute nothing today. That's just factual.


I think I found you irl.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> That's not racism. They don't do anything *Based on sin color* they do things based on who is disadvantaged more. Whites are not as disadvantaged as Blacks in America right now. If they were, we'd all now about it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



That man looks Jewish which I am not.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> That man looks Jewish which I am not.


LOL. I doubt he's Jewish but I have to ask... Do you hate Jewish people too?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> LOL. I doubt he's Jewish but I have to ask... Do you hate Jewish people too?


I don't hate any race but will point out any races flaws.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Sorry to tell you bub but your people have contributed nothing in history and continue to contribute nothing today. That's just factual.


nope thats what you were taught because *guess who* wrote the history books you read?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I don't hate any race but will point out any races flaws.


_Because entire races of people can have flaws. _LOL. I'd never be able to attribute a flaw to an entire race of people.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

wormdood said:


> nope thats what you were taught because *guess who* wrote the history books you read?







--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> _Because entire races of people can have flaws. _LOL. I'd never be able to attribute a flaw to an entire race of people.


Low iq is a flaw of the African race.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 152488


That's that civilization gene at work, right? Not like that's a literal desert climate or anything.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I don't hate any race but will point out any races flaws.


wait being Jewish is a flaw


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> That's that civilization gene at work, right?


That's one way of putting it. c:


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> That's not racism. They don't do anything *Based on sin color* they do things based on who is disadvantaged more. Whites are not as disadvantaged as Blacks in America right now. If they were, we'd all now about it.



You seem to have problems with interpreting the English language and processing facts. I can't help you there. I could say that all Democrats and Liberals are the same and that I will ignore any resource presented by them due to this fact, but I'm not as ignorant as you. I'll try to explain this one last time. If it was racist for the government to treat blacks differently because of their race than that was racist. I the government now treats whites differently because of their race that is also racist. You clearly have double standards and have no problem with that. Again, I can't help your racist bigotry. That's your own problem.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Low iq is a flaw of the African race.


Savage. Based. REKT.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Savage. Based. REKT.


It's statistically proven that Africans have an average iq of 85 in the USA and lower in Africa.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> You seem to have problems with interpreting the English language and processing facts. I can't help you there. I could say that all Democrats and Liberals are the same and that I will ignore any resource presented by them due to this fact, but I'm not as ignorant as you. I'll try to explain this one last time. If it was racist for the government to treat blacks differently because of their race than that was racist. I the government now treats whites differently because of their race that is also racist. You clearly have double standards and have no problem with that. Again, I can't help your racist bigotry. That's your own problem.


Nice strawman you've built up. Why don't you go back to the hate speech thread and spam over there some more.


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Nice strawman you've built up. Why don't you go back to the hate speech thread and spam over there some more.



Considering I started the thread I believe I have the right to respond to any replies. Dude, you're not the brightest LED in the spool.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It's statistically proven that Africans have an average iq of 85 in the USA and lower in Africa.


Savage.


cots said:


> Considering I started the thread I believe I have the right to respond to any replies. Dude, you're not the brightest LED in the spool.


OOO such savagery. First I got schooled in IQ statistics _of which zero context was provided for why differences in IQ exist in the first place,_ and now I'm an LED in a spool. Got any more?


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> That's that civilization gene at work, right? Not like that's a literal desert climate or anything.


Most Africans don't actually live in the desert. The Sahara has one of the lowest population densities on the planet at 2.5 million. The Sub-Sahara on the other hand has 856 million.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Most Africans don't actually live in the desert. The Sahara has one of the lowest population densities on the planet at 2.5 million. The Sub-Sahara on the other hand has 856 million.


I was responding to the picture he provided, he showed an empty desert and used that as proof of a civilization gene that Africans don't have.


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Most Africans don't actually live in the desert. The Sahara has one of the lowest population densities on the planet at 2.5 million. The Sub-Sahara on the other hand has 856 million.



Facts don't matter to this guy. I would stop while you're ahead.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Savage.
> 
> OOO such savagery. First I got schooled in IQ statistics _of which zero context was provided for why differences in IQ exist in the first place,_ and now I'm an LED in a spool. Got any more?


How about you look up statistics yourself if you don't like the ones you have been provided or for statistics you weren't given?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> Facts don't matter to this guy. I would stop while you're ahead.


Facts don't matter to me but according to you, "White men are being oppressed in America". Seems legit. Even your new buddy had to disagree with you on that one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> How about you look up statistics yourself if you don't like the ones you have been provided or for statistics you weren't given?


You seem to be ignoring simple English. You've given me IQ statistics. I never said they were false. I asked for context. Multiple times I said that you've given zero context. You have still provided no context. Only, "look at my IQ stats. See. See. IQ Stats. Facts don't care about your feelings." How about a shred information on why IQ differences exist?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Facts don't matter to me but according to you, "White men are being oppressed in America". Seems legit. Even your new buddy had to disagree with you on that one.


But minorities aren't being oppressed either.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Facts don't matter to me but according to you, "White men are being oppressed in America". Seems legit. Even your new buddy had to disagree with you on that one.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The IQ differences exist due to race. c:


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> But minorities aren't being oppressed either.


I have been quoted multiple times saying that black people are not being oppressed in America right now. Maybe go back and read what I have been saying? I said that they have been oppressed, which is true.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> The IQ differences exist due to race. c:


That is false. Not the fact that they exist, but that it is due to race. "Race realism, the bell curve, ect" it's all been debunked before by people who know what they are talking about.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I have been quoted multiple times saying that black people are not being oppressed in America right now. Maybe go back and read what I have been saying? I said that they have been oppressed, which is true.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I was pointing it out to anybody that may read and you that minorities are no longer oppressed in European countries.
It hasn't been debunked and comparing Africa to other parts of the world in history also suggests that IQ by race is a very real thing.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It hasn't been debunked and comparing Africa to other parts of the world in history also suggests that IQ by race is a very real thing.


Race realism and the like have been debunked plenty of times by reputable people.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Race realism and the like have been debunked plenty of times by reputable people.


And on what merit do these people have to debunk it? Are these the same people that say race doesn't exist but it actually does? I'm sorry but all of the statistics and data seem to prove otherwise.
Who are these reputable people?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> View attachment 152488


Dude have you SEEN Nairobi or Cape Town? That picture is equivalent to taking a picture of the Midwest plains as the "before" and the Bible belt slums as the "after"


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Dude have you SEEN Nairobi or Cape Town? That picture is equivalent to taking a picture of the Midwest plains as the "before" and the Bible belt slums as the "after"


You're talking about when white people went over to South Africa and built all those modern buildings?


----------



## luisedgarf (Dec 18, 2018)

Langley911 said:


> www.facebook.com/NateMusik/videos/10158010704698835/
> I'm going to the US next year and....my gawd this makes me feel bad



I hate when people thinks "the west" is the entire U.S. or all western countries share the same mentality as Americans.

All western countries have their own quirks, problems and particularities, and thinking the U.S. equals the entire western world or viceversa is a very gross overgeneralization.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> And on what merit do these people have to debunk it? Are these the same people that say race doesn't exist but it actually does? I'm sorry but all of the statistics and data seem to prove otherwise.
> Who are these reputable people?


https://thehumanist.com/commentary/ring-bell-charles-murray-resurgence-scientific-racism

http://www.dartmouth.edu/~chance/course/topics/curveball.html

James Robert Flynn and his entire career.

National Institute of Health
The National Center for Biotechnology Information 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5679002/
aPrinceton University
bStanford University
*Dalton Conley* Department of Sociology, Princeton University. [email protected].
*
Benjamin Domingue* Graduate School of Education, Stanford University. [email protected].

ECT. I could go on all day.

https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/voices/the-real-problem-with-charles-murray-and-the-bell-curve/


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> You're talking about when white people went over to South Africa and built all those modern buildings?


Even still, plenty of ruins of marvelous structures exist in Northern Africa. Of course, they were all built by Romans, Arabs, and such.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> https://thehumanist.com/commentary/ring-bell-charles-murray-resurgence-scientific-racism
> 
> http://www.dartmouth.edu/~chance/course/topics/curveball.html
> 
> ...


Also, please notice how I made sure to try my HARDEST not to use politically charged sources. No far left sources here. Unlike the guy who used literal far right and white supremacist sources for all of his arguments.


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 18, 2018)

So ... that was some video eh guys? eh? eh? ... Ok Im out.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> You're talking about when white people went over to South Africa and built all those modern buildings?


Oh, the immigrants?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> https://thehumanist.com/commentary/ring-bell-charles-murray-resurgence-scientific-racism
> 
> http://www.dartmouth.edu/~chance/course/topics/curveball.html
> 
> ...


https://isgp-studies.com/race-and-iq



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh, the immigrants?


Yes. The immigrants that actually contributed something. c:


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh, the immigrants?


LOL, according to him those immigrants had the civilization gene.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Yes. The immigrants that actually contributed something. c:


Interesting. I thought immigration was a bad thing, considering it degrades culture? Or does that only apply when immigrants are coming to land occupied by cultured white people?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Interesting. I thought immigration was a bad thing, considering it degrades culture? Or does that only apply when immigrants are coming to land occupied by cultured white people?


I never denied that people going into another races country when not wanted isn't bad. It's just that while white people were immigrants in other lands they contributed to it and didn't mooch off of it.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> https://isgp-studies.com/race-and-iq


Your ONE link that didn't prove anything, have any credible source, or even really say anything new is also once again bias. https://isgp-studies.com/faq#3  READ "What are your political views." Also, even if he didn't make his views clear, which he did. I'm not seeing how one random person could go up against all of the evidence I provided.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Your ONE link that didn't prove anything, have any credible source, or even really say anything new is also once again bias. https://isgp-studies.com/faq#3


Anything I post is biased to you. There are sources to follow at the end of the page if you think it is biased. You do realize that listing some people who don't believe it doesn't discredit the people who believe in iq differences due to race, correct?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> It's statistically proven that Africans have an average iq of 85 in the USA and lower in Africa.


The average IQ is 85 but when you break it down you get something different.

Southern Whites have a lower IQ then Northern Blacks. First Borns have higher IQ then their siblings. Most Nobel prize winners are first borns. Even being raised in the same family and environment produces different IQ.

Black immigrants have higher IQ then U.S. born Blacks. Blacks from charter schools have higher IQ then Blacks public schools. 

White WW2 vets that had kids with white Germans, their Full white children have the same IQ as Black WW2 vets that had kids with white Germans.


----------



## wormdood (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I never denied that people going into another races country when not wanted isn't bad. It's just that while white people were immigrants in other lands they contributed to it and didn't mooch off of it.


 . . . come on dude like 3 pages ago . . . 





Chary said:


> Ummm..



edit damn where is my chary link . . . Who Gets Food Stamps? White People, Mostly | HuffPost


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Anything I post is biased to you. There are sources to follow at the end of the page if you think it is biased. You do realize that listing some people who don't believe it doesn't discredit the people who believe in iq differences due to race, correct?


I actually followed the sources at the end of the page and read through those as well ( the few there were.) Just because I knew you'd try to catch me on it. Those have been passively debunked from the Links I provided.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I actually followed the sources at the end of the page and read through those as well ( the few there were." Just because I knew you'd try to catch me on it. Those have been passively debunked from the Links I provided.


Haha yup. They have been debunked because a few people said so but to the others that don't agree... well they are just wrong because you don't agree with them. Haha.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha yup. They have been debunked because a few people said so but to the others that don't agree... well they are just wrong because you don't agree with them. Haha.


No, actual scientist with no clear political bias doing peer reviewed research. They debunk your conspiracy theory site owner (Alex Jones) wannabee any day. Facts don't care about your feelings.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> No, actual scientist with no clear political bias doing peer reviewed research.


But the other scientists that disagree are debunked to? I don't think so.
You also do realize that just because a scientists says something doesn't make it true, correct? 
There have been plenty of times where scientists have been wrong. History and such are in favor of my views and stats compared to yours.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

http://human-stupidity.com/stupid-d...erences-in-intelligence-how-i-changed-my-mind
Here is another link.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> But the other scientists that disagree are debunked to? I don't think so.
> You also do realize that just because a scientists says something doesn't make it true, correct?
> There have been plenty of times where scientists have been wrong. History and such are in favor of my views and stats compared to yours.


No, because your views have been debunked way to many times by way to many people. Race Science reappears and is slapped down by facts every time it does. Also, your "well the science might be proven wrong in the future BS" is your final attempt to grasp at straws. Get real. You've been debunked. Have a nice day.


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> But the other scientists that disagree are debunked to? I don't think so.
> You also do realize that just because a scientists says something doesn't make it true, correct?
> There have been plenty of times where scientists have been wrong. History and such are in favor of my views and stats compared to yours.



Not that I tend to agree with your "white people first" attitude, but modern science has caused more death and destruction than any other natural event on the planet in current times. Science was created by man therefor it is flawed by design. I don't really trust these "scientific" studies that are used when dealing with IQ or race because if you look closer at who conducted them, why they conducted them, how many people participated, who participated, why they participated, etc ... you find they contain large amounts of bias. You commonly list sources from media sites you visit and others compare sources with media sites they visit. What if everyone took a look at all of the sites instead of only using the ones they agree with or tend to favor their own viewpoint? Think of what would happen if CNN sourced polls that weren't run by them!


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> http://human-stupidity.com/stupid-d...erences-in-intelligence-how-i-changed-my-mind


The very first comment in the BLOG POST from an unknown source you sent me debunked this guy.

"_You only sourced the same guy and his research over and over again. Old studies. There are a lot of newer studies that are showing different findings with IQ. This is just one of them. http://www.unz.com/article/the-iq-gap-is-no-longer-a-black-and-white-issue/

I also read that the IQ gap is much narrower now than it was 50 years ago. I am white, from New York City and Wilmington, DE. I have been around African Americans a lot my whole life and they are not dumb at all generally speaking. Many of them are super intelligent. Also, this thing about mixed race having lower iq than whites is bogus. Many mixed race children I know are geniuses.

When I was in New York City, I went to three different elementary schools, and 3 different middle schools. In every school I had to take an IQ test to be placed in a class except one. I always placed in the top class in each school, and many blacks were always in the top class with me. The only school I attended where almost all my classmates were white except one, we didn’t have to take a test, so they excluded blacks when no test was given.

I have had a lot of Asian friends in my life, and Asian Roommates while in school. They often work really hard and are really focused. My Korean roommate said that she was dismissed from high school at 10 PM. They served dinner at high school and they work from 6 am to 10 pm studying at school. My roommate from Taiwan asked some really odd questions of me, like she didn’t just land from another country, but another planet. She bought ground beef and it started to turn brown. She was surprised that this happened and asked if this is normal. She never saw meat turn brown before. She knew nothing about cooking at all. My other roommate was from China and she explained that in Asia, there are so many people, and it’s extremely competitive so they focus on academics exclusively. Many Asians don’t know how to cook, clean, laundry, nothing. They don’t learn to be “responsible” and get a part time job. Their parents take care of everything to focus on their studies. My best friend from High School was Chinese. Her mom would not let her do anything but study or do something related to school. No friends, or socializing was allowed. When she called me, she had to whisper really low, and it was a short phone call because she couldn’t let her mom hear her.

Finally, you are assuming crime and sex and aggression is genetic. It’s not. We all have a conscious. We all have a choice. I had a lot of black co-workers at one of my jobs, and this sound racist of me, but from listening to them talk in large groups they just seem to have different morals when it comes to sex. I was surprised because a lot of black people come off really faithful in God, and religious, but at the same time they were really dirty. These were old middle age black people and young black people and male and female together. I just got this sense that it was just a common agreement of just being a certain way. I guess you had to be there to know what I mean. A lot of white people are very un-virtuous too though.

Brazil has the 2nd highest homicide rate in the world. Brazil has a high population of people with African Ancestry. But, it’s still a choice. People who commit murder go away for only a few years often times in Brazil, so people just start taking the law into their own hands and decide to get justice themselves. Part of that is adding up the homicide rates in Brazil. But, there is a strong presence of African religious activity in Brazil. They say on the census that they are Catholic, but they are not county that many people are practicing Macumba, Candomble, and other African religions similar to Voodoo. I don’t want to get into it, but some people say it’s not evil, that different cultures were judging it. But, it truly is evil, in the most evil of senses that you can imagine. Just saying, their is more cultural things playing than what you realize."_
Basically the guy you sourced me used OLD disproved studies over and over, and talked half the time about political correctness. He showed clear bias, had no credentials, and was generally talking out of his a-hole.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> No, because your views have been debunked way to many times by way to many people. Race Science reappears and is slapped down by facts every time it does. Also, your "well the science might be proven wrong in the future BS" is your final attempt to grasp at straws. Get real. You've been debunked. Have a nice day.


I haven't been debunked at all. There are scientists who agree and disagree with what I say.
Haha this is hilarious. I'll tell you what... let's say it isn't about IQ. The races still act in different ways and some sure as hell make better societies than others and commit less crimes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



cots said:


> Not that I tend to agree with your "white people first" attitude, but modern science has caused more death and destruction than any other natural event on the planet in current times. Science was created by man therefor it is flawed by design. I don't really trust these "scientific" studies that are used when dealing with IQ or race because if you look closer at who conducted them, why they conducted them, how many people participated, who participated, why they participated, etc ... you find they contain large amounts of bias. You commonly list sources from media sites you visit and others compare sources with media sites they visit. What if everyone took a look at all of the sites instead of only using the ones they agree with or tend to favor their own viewpoint? Think of what would happen if CNN sourced polls that weren't run by them!


I agree.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I haven't been debunked at all. There are scientists who agree and disagree with what I say.


Hacks and blog post writers that have ALL been disproved?



PanTheFaun said:


> Haha this is hilarious.


It really is.



PanTheFaun said:


> I'll tell you what... let's say it isn't about IQ


But you've been making it about IQ for the last few hours.



PanTheFaun said:


> The races still act in different ways and some sure as hell make better societies than others and commit less crimes.


No people act in different ways, as people tend to do. End of discussion. You're done.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> I haven't been debunked at all. There are scientists who agree and disagree with what I say.
> Haha this is hilarious. I'll tell you what... let's say it isn't about IQ. The races still act in different ways and some sure as hell make better societies than others and commit less crimes.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


If you agree with him then why do you keep sending clearly bias, no credential having, old research using, debunked sources?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Hacks and blog post writers that have ALL been disproved?
> 
> 
> It really is.
> ...


They haven't been disproved.
I have made it about IQ but I'm changing it up in simpler terms for you. I guess it's all mumbo jumbo that no matter where you go whites have a better way of living than blacks. Ever look at white crime rates and such compared to blacks no matter what country you may live in? I guess it's all due to the white man. If it isn't about IQ it sure as hell has to do with genetics.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> They haven't been disproved.
> I have made it about IQ but I'm changing it up in simpler terms for you. I guess it's all mumbo jumbo that no matter where you go whites have a better way of living than blacks. Ever look at white crime rates and such compared to blacks no matter what country you may live in? I guess it's all due to the white man. If it isn't about IQ it sure as hell has to do with genetics.


Now you're nothing but a triggered little man grasping at straws. You tried, got debunked, got slapped down, and got embarrassed. Why don't you go calm down and eat some white chocolate?


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Now you're nothing but a triggered little man grasping at straws. You tried, got debunked, got slapped down, and got embarrassed. Why don't you go calm down and eat some white chocolate?


Chocolate has no business being white you damn masochist.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Now you're nothing but a triggered little man grasping at straws. You tried, got debunked, got slapped down, and got embarrassed. Why don't you go calm down and eat some white chocolate?


Just because some people say it isnt true doesn't make it sso.The people I listed say my views are corect so I guess I'm right. I cant be possibly grasping at straws when different races exhibit different behavior on average.


----------



## XDel (Dec 18, 2018)

It is not racism so much as stereotyping which transcends race and nationality and its symptoms trace back far before the re-discovery of the Americas.


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

It is true that White people owned slaves, but what I tend to not like is the fact that many years later it is still okay to demonize the White person due to this fact. It was wrong, very wrong to submit black people to slavery. However, having the Liberals now using this to discriminate against whites is also not the right thing to do and is very, very wrong. Even the notion that it is discrimination seems as silly as goats flying to these people. It seems if though they don't even like their own skin color. However, if they are going to hold on to the past why don't they explain why their own party fought to keep slavery when the Republicans got rid of it? They will say that the Democratic party has changed. That's good. I'd hate to see their party fighting to keep slavery like they have already done. However, if they can change cannot they see that others have changed too.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Just because some people say it isnt true doesn't make it sso.The people I listed say my views are corect so I guess I'm right. I cant be possibly grasping at straws when different races exhibit different behavior on average.


You are, because science disagrees with you. You have been debunked, race realism and the bell curve were debunked. I proved that to you not even 5 minutes ago. Now, you are grasping at straws. People tend to dig in their heels when proven wrong, just as you're doing. You can dig in your heels all you want, but every source you gave, I debunked. You debunked zero of my sources, let alone all of them.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> You are, because science disagrees with you. You have been debunked, race realism and the bell curve were debunked. I proved that to you not even 5 minutes ago. Now, you are grasping at straws. People tend to dig in their heels when proven wrong, just as you're doing. You can dig in your heels all you want, but every source you gave, I debunked. You debunked zero of my sources, let alone all of them.


All of science does not disagree with me and I have showed statistics and data time and time again on differences in IQ and race but you just keep saying "ugh... I dont like the source and I dont like what it says so I'm gonna say it's not true and give this guy links of some people that say nah dawg that stuff isnt true".


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> All of science does not disagree with me and I have showed statistics and data time and time again on differences in IQ and race but you just keep saying "ugh... I dont like the source and I dont like what it says so I'm gonna say it's not true and give this guy links of some people that say nah dawg that stuff isnt true".


I debunked your sources, highlighted when they were clearly agenda pushing, and gave an unbiased, peer reviewed, recent, undebunked scientific study. I read through every source I provided and the ones you gave. It took you a single minute to respond back to my sources with a source of your own. A blog page written by a conspiracy theorist that referenced old, debunked research.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I debunked your sources, highlighted when they were clearly agenda pushing, and gave an unbiased, peer reviewed, recent, undebunked scientific study. I read through every source I provided and the ones you gave. It took you a single minute to respond back to my sources with a source of your own. A blog page written by a conspiracy theorist that referenced old, debunked research.


Just because you or someone else says it is debunked does not make it so. Like you said it was researched and conducted by scientists and I have shown statistics and data and the only thing you have shown were some people that didn't agree with it. My sources are backed by years and years of research but because someone doesn't agree with it it's debunked? Get out of here. You have nothing to show but some guys saying "nah dawg nah dats racist because it's not in favor of what I like".


----------



## Silentwidow (Dec 18, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'd have to rewatch the video but I'm fairly certain the portion you're referring to took place after the white woman had already screamed "fuck off!" and tried to kick her multiple times.
> 
> Plus, you'll have to remind me when *"white"* became a slur, much less on the level that "chink" is



I'm sorry, it sounds like you are just trolling here, the fact of the matter is, white is a race, calling that woman a "White Bitch" is on the exact same level, she slurred her based on the color of her skin, therefore, ding ding ding, RACISM!. 

See how that works? White people are a *RACE* of people, see there? I made the word bold for you, so you could understand, that racism is racism, racism isn't just "Whites being racist towards asians, blacks, latinos" it's someone purposely using *RACE *as a means to degrade. 

And I hope for your sake you are not white, because if you are, you are the worst kind of person, hating your own race is despicable. White people aren't inherently racist, and plus, the OP is one to talk any damn way, Asian countries are infinitely more racist than we are here in the US. 

As to that other guy in the thread, they aren't wrong, everyone is racist in some way. It's just how it is, it's a shame, sure, but it's really not world-breaking, most people don't care to be publicly racist. 

And to the point of that video, and the OP, that video was clearly started later in the "Situation" that person sitting down could've very well instigated the entire situation.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Just because you or someone else says it is debunked does not make it so. Like you said it was researched and I have shown statistics and data and the only thing you have shown were some people that didn't agree with it.


I provided peer reviewed studies, unbiased research, and undebunked research. You linked me to two conspiracy theory blogs. The second of which spent more time ranting about PC culture than about race or IQ.



PanTheFaun said:


> Get out of here. You have nothing to show but some guys saying "nah dawg nah dats racist because it's not in favor of what I like".


I think everyone can see what is going on here. One of us is camely using facts, backed up sources, logic, and reason to prove a point. The other keeps saying "dawg" and "I don't agree with that" lol.


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 18, 2018)

I think it's time for ...


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

I've made my point, and everyone can see who won this "debate" lol. Lock the thread or not, i'm just here for the shiz and giggles.


----------



## Silentwidow (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> It is true that White people owned slaves, but what I tend to not like is the fact that many years later it is still okay to demonize the White person due to this fact. It was wrong, very wrong to submit black people to slavery. However, having the Liberals now using this to discriminate against whites is also not the right thing to do and is very, very wrong. Even the notion that it is discrimination seems as silly as goats flying to these people. It seems if though they don't even like their own skin color. However, if they are going to hold on to the past why don't they explain why their own party fought to keep slavery when the Republicans got rid of it? They will say that the Democratic party has changed. That's good. I'd hate to see their party fighting to keep slavery like they have already done. However, if they can change cannot they see that others have changed too.



I'm pretty sure every single race, at some point in history, has been a slave, it's not just black people. 

And I'm also fairly confident, that one of the first recognized slave owners, was in fact, a black man. 

It's still irrelevant though, slavery was abolished 153  years ago to the day, that's over a century, not a single effin' person is alive that lived through slavery, NOT A SINGLE ONE.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I provided peer reviewed studies, unbiased research, and undebunked research. You linked me to two conspiracy theory blogs. The second of which spent more time ranting about PC culture than about race or IQ.
> 
> 
> I think everyone can see what is going on here. One of us is camely using facts, backed up sources, logic, and reason to prove a point. The other keeps saying "dawg" and "I don't agree with that" lol.


Haha like I have said before just because someone has differing results does not make years and years of stats and data debunked. They are shown on those websites because you can't find anything but biased liberal bullocks on google anymore. If I want real unbiased results I have to go to duckduckgo.com and search. You haven't won anything and like I have said before past and current history shows that I'm correct. Blacks still get lower grades on average, still live in low income housing, commit more crimes, etc. It's right in your face whether people like to admit it or not.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha like I have said before just because someone has differing results does not make years and years of stats and data debunked. They are shown on those websites because you can't find anything but biased liberal bullocks on google anymore. If I want real unbiased results I have to go to duckduckgo.com and search. You haven't won anything and like I have said before past and current history shows that I'm correct. Blacks still get lower grades on average, still live in low income housing, commit more crimes, etc. It's right in your face whether people like to admit it or not.


You're free to keep repeating yourself but you've already lost the debate. Whatever you have to say now is unimportant. You failed to falsify the fact that race science has indeed been debunked.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> You're free to keep repeating yourself but you've already lost the debate. Whatever you have to say now is unimportant. You failed to falsify the fact that race science has indeed been debunked.


I haven't lost the debate at all. Listing a few people who disagree with years of agreed upon research isn't debunking my friend.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I haven't lost the debate at all. Listing a few people who disagree with years of debunked research isn't debunking my friend.


Fixed it.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Fixed it.


Here is some more science my friend. c:
https://www1.udel.edu/educ/gottfredson/30years/Rushton-Jensen30years.pdf


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> All of science does not disagree with me and I have showed statistics and data time and time again on differences in IQ and race but you just keep saying "ugh... I dont like the source and I dont like what it says so I'm gonna say it's not true and give this guy links of some people that say nah dawg that stuff isnt true".


There’s is a difference in IQ and Race which you can’t explain with heredity and environment.

Black Females are amoung the High IQ Blacks. IQ 140 and up females are 5 times more likely to be there then males. Both Male and Female come from the same race and grew up in the same homes. Hereditary and Environment doesn’t explain the differences.

From 1945-1995 Black IQ rose 16 points. Same race different generation. Race and Heriditary doesn’t explain why it rose.

You would have to explain these differences.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Fixed it.



"Rushton and Jensen are well-known for research on racial differences in intelligence. Jensen hypothesized a genetic basis for Black-White IQ differences in his 1969 Harvard Educational Review article. His later books Bias in Mental Tests (1980) and The g Factor (1998), as well as Rushton's (1995) Race, Evolution, and Behavior, show that tests are not biased against English speaking minorities and that Black-White-East Asian differences in brain size and IQ belong in an evolutionary framework."


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Here is some more science my friend. c:
> https://www1.udel.edu/educ/gottfredson/30years/Rushton-Jensen30years.pdf


This was a good attempt. Very long, but luckily I am a very good skimmer. 

Excerpt - "*Our conclusion, that the Black–White IQ difference is partly heritable, accords with previous analytic reviews of this literature.* Loehlin et al. (1975) concluded that Black–White IQ differences “probably” reflected “genetic differences among the groups” (p. 238). P. E. Vernon (1979) tabulated 30 main topics, each scored on a 4-point scale, and concluded that “although the total number of items favoring genetic influences (G and G?) is roughly balanced by the number of environmental points (E and E?), more of the highly convincing items are G rather than E” (p. 319). The survey of over 1,000 experts in behavioral genetics and psychometrics by Snyderman and Rothman (1987) also found that a plurality believed the Black–White IQ difference “to be a product of both genetic and environmental variation” (p. 141). *However, there are also notable statements to the contrary.* The APA Task Force on intelligence, for example, concluded “[t]here is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (Neisser et al., 1996, p. 97). Likewise, Nisbett (1998) reached the conclusion that *“the most relevant studies provide no evidence for the genetic superiority of either race*” (p. 101).* In our opinion,* the present review, similar to those of Loehlin et al. (1975) and Vernon (1979) earlier, should be given greater weight because *they surveyed a greater range of evidence."*

So even if we take this old study at face value, they still couldn't come up a completely conclusive opinion because the *now old and currently debunked evidence *was still somewhat reputable at the time. In 2018 these studies that drove their conclusions are now debunked. They basically got their conclusions from others, and made an educated guess, that in 2018 modern science knows is wrong.
_

_


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> This was a good attempt. Very long, but luckily I am a very good skimmer.
> 
> Excerpt - "*Our conclusion, that the Black–White IQ difference is partly heritable, accords with previous analytic reviews of this literature.* Loehlin et al. (1975) concluded that Black–White IQ differences “probably” reflected “genetic differences among the groups” (p. 238). P. E. Vernon (1979) tabulated 30 main topics, each scored on a 4-point scale, and concluded that “although the total number of items favoring genetic influences (G and G?) is roughly balanced by the number of environmental points (E and E?), more of the highly convincing items are G rather than E” (p. 319). The survey of over 1,000 experts in behavioral genetics and psychometrics by Snyderman and Rothman (1987) also found that a plurality believed the Black–White IQ difference “to be a product of both genetic and environmental variation” (p. 141). *However, there are also notable statements to the contrary.* The APA Task Force on intelligence, for example, concluded “[t]here is certainly no support for a genetic interpretation” (Neisser et al., 1996, p. 97). Likewise, Nisbett (1998) reached the conclusion that *“the most relevant studies provide no evidence for the genetic superiority of either race*” (p. 101).* In our opinion,* the present review, similar to those of Loehlin et al. (1975) and Vernon (1979) earlier, should be given greater weight because *they surveyed a greater range of evidence."*
> 
> ...


Haha it's not about superiority of a race but that there is indeed a difference in IQ and behavior based on race. It's not debunked just because some have found differing results.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Haha it's not about superiority of a race but that there is indeed a difference in IQ and behavior based on race. It's not debunked just because some have found differing results.


The evidence that they based their conclusion off of was heavily debunked and is not even reputable nowadays. Notice how it's exceedingly hard to find recent peer-reviewed, unbiased, research that agrees with what you are saying? Even the link you provided me was A GOOD LINK, one that seemed to actually try to work with what was given. They still couldn't reach a 100% conclusion back then. It just doesn't hold up anymore.


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

Silentwidow said:


> I'm sorry, it sounds like you are just trolling here, the fact of the matter is, white is a race, calling that woman a "White Bitch" is on the exact same level, she slurred her based on the color of her skin, therefore, ding ding ding, RACISM!.
> 
> See how that works? White people are a *RACE* of people, see there? I made the word bold for you, so you could understand, that racism is racism, racism isn't just "Whites being racist towards asians, blacks, latinos" it's someone purposely using *RACE *as a means to degrade.



This is the message I am trying to convey an no one is taking me seriously.  It's like for some reason you cannot be racist against a white person and that racism against whites doesn't happen. TotalInsanity4 is a liberal and like most other liberals they think it's okay to demean their own race due to the fact it's a popular and acceptable thing to do. I sure hope he doesn't get his nose broken due to being white. He might change his mind - or he might just tell himself it was okay for the other person to break his nose based on the sole fact that he was white due to the fact that some time long ago someone he didn't know did something that his buddies didn't like.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> The evidence that they based their conclusion off of was heavily debunked and is not even reputable nowadays. Notice how it's exceedingly hard to find recent peer-reviewed, unbiased, research that agrees with what you are saying? Even the link you provided me was A GOOD LINK, one that seemed to actually try to work with what was given. They still couldn't reach a 100% conclusion back then. It just doesn't hold up anymore.



"According to J. Philippe Rushton, substantial racial differences do exist and their pattern can only be explained adequately from an evolutionary perspective."
All I'm saying is that to what I have researched and what certain scientists researched is that there are differences of IQ based on race. I'm not saying what you believe is wrong but that I have a difference in opinion. 
I believe you can't find more on it because today that type of research is taboo.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> This is the message I am trying to convey an no one is taking me seriously.  It's like for some reason you cannot be racist against a white person and that racism against whites doesn't happen. TotalInsanity4 is a liberal and like most other liberals they think it's okay to demean their own race due to the fact it's a popular and acceptable thing to do. I sure hope he doesn't get his nose broken due to being white. He might change his mind - or he might just tell himself it was okay for the other person to break his nose based on the sole fact that he was white due to the fact that some time long ago someone he didn't know did something that his buddies didn't like.


Look, you clearly have some deep issue. I apologize (UN - SARCASTICALLY) on behalf of all black people, for the actions of a random black person(s) that I have never, will never, or will want to ever meet. They should not have bullied you. I believe that bullying is one of the worse things that can happen to a person. I apologize if they said they did it because you were white. That can also mess a person up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


> "According to J. Philippe Rushton, substantial racial differences do exist and their pattern can only be explained adequately from an evolutionary perspective."
> All I'm saying is that to what I have researched and what certain scientists researched is that there are differences of IQ based on race. I'm not saying what you believe is wrong but that I have a difference in opinion.
> I believe you can't find more on it because today that type of research is taboo.


In other words "the Jews, Society, and Elites" are covering up race science? OK.


----------



## cots (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> "According to J. Philippe Rushton, substantial racial differences do exist and their pattern can only be explained adequately from an evolutionary perspective."
> All I'm saying is that to what I have researched and what certain scientists researched is that there are differences of IQ based on race. I'm not saying what you believe is wrong but that I have a difference in opinion.
> I believe you can't find more on it because today that type of research is taboo.



Dude. He's trolling you. He doesn't listen to facts. If you are going to persist to act the fool on his behalf why not take it to a private conversation?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

cots said:


> Dude. He's trolling you. He doesn't listen to facts. If you are going to persist to act the fool on his behalf why not take it to a private conversation?


You're not really in a position to lecture anyone about not listening to facts...


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Look, you clearly have some deep issue. I apologize (UN - SARCASTICALLY) on behalf of all black people, for the actions of a random black person(s) that I have never, will never, or will want to ever meet. They should not have bullied you. I believe that bullying is one of the worse things that can happen to a person. I apologize if they said they did it because you were white. That can also mess a person up.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You make wild assumptions. I showed my data, research, and statistics and I'm sticking to them.
I'm done.



cots said:


> Dude. He's trolling you. He doesn't listen to facts. If you are going to persist to act the fool on his behalf why not take it to a private conversation?


Yeah I'm done with it.


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Look, you clearly have some deep issue. I apologize (UN - SARCASTICALLY) on behalf of all black people, for the actions of a random black person(s) that I have never, will never, or will want to ever meet. They should not have bullied you. I believe that bullying is one of the worse things that can happen to a person. I apologize if they said they did it because you were white. That can also mess a person up.


Idk, I lived in Newport News Virginia early on in life in a heavily Black low-income neighborhood. I got bullied as well until I decided to stand up for myself and gave the nose breaking instead of receiving it (oddly enough I did in fact break the kids nose.) After that we became friends, and I got along well with everyone at school. The kids name was Ricky and we were inseparable in Cub Scouts after that.


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> From your post it's almost like kids (e_*specially kids*_ that grow up in low income areas) bully other kids and get bullied. Not out of racial hate but out of being kids...
> Also (off topic), I have Family in Virginia and plan on going visiting in a few months.


Check out Colonial Williamsburg. It's the nations first capital and many folks don't realize how awesome it is. Also, the Yorktown and Gettysburg battlefields are creeeeepy and ominous.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Check out Colonial Williamsburg. It's the nations first capital and many folks don't realize how awesome it is. Also, the Yorktown and Gettysburg battlefields are creeeeepy and ominous.


When I was in school there, we went on a field trip to Gettysburg. It was pretty epic, but that was years ago, and expensive.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Idk, I lived in Newport News Virginia early on in life in a heavily Black low-income neighborhood. I got bullied as well until I decided to stand up for myself and gave the nose breaking instead of receiving it (oddly enough I did in fact break the kids nose.) After that we became friends, and I got along well with everyone at school. The kids name was Ricky and we were inseparable in Cub Scouts after that.


That’s just a guy thing. You fight then you become good friends afterwards and chill and have some beers.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> Trash like me? I don't know my dawg... you seem kind of mad right now. You want some delicious white milk to calm you down?


I just have no qualms about calling it as I see it. Besides, if I remember correctly, you're the one having a freakout after supposedly being "done with it" so...


----------



## Don Jon (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> "According to J. Philippe Rushton, substantial racial differences do exist and their pattern can only be explained adequately from an evolutionary perspective."
> All I'm saying is that to what I have researched and what certain scientists researched is that there are differences of IQ based on race. I'm not saying what you believe is wrong but that I have a difference in opinion.
> I believe you can't find more on it because today that type of research is taboo.


iq tests are a Hoax
just like donny said climate change is a hoax
see how it works?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 18, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I just have no qualms about calling it as I see it. Besides, if I remember correctly, you're the one having a freakout after supposedly being "done with it" so...


I'm not freaking out but stating the obvious. You feel like you have to prove something because you're black and I'm white. You don't have to prove anything to me boo. You're a strong independent black woman that don't need no man. Go get em tiger.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2018)

"Superiority complex." Did he or she not just hijack a thread to talk about how specific races have higher IQ?


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Dec 18, 2018)

PanTheFaun said:


> I'm not freaking out but stating the obvious. You feel like you have to prove something because you're black and I'm white. You don't have to prove anything to me boo. You're a strong independent black woman that don't need no man. Go get em tiger.


The fact that you're still responding to be with racially charged comments says that one of us has something to prove. Hint: It's the one who said he would stop responding (3 times) already.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingVamp said:


> "Superiority complex." Did he or she not just hijack a thread to talk about how specific races have higher IQ?


Logic and reason don't matter. This is GBATemp.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 18, 2018)

Why ppl in the West are so racist?

Reads comments...


----------



## Chary (Dec 18, 2018)

This is why we can’t have nice things. Mercifully locked.


----------

